# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الكلام في مسألة قعود نبي الإسلام مع ربه على عرش الرحمان

## زياني

*بسم الله وبعد:*
*فهذا مبحث جليلٌ في مسألة إثبات مقام وجلوس نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة مع ربه جل في علاه، فقد ثبت عنه كما في حديث الشفاعة قال:" فأنتهي إلى ربي، وهو على كرسيه أو سريره، [فيتجلى لي] فأخر له ساجدا فأحمده بمحامد لم يحمده أحد بها قبلي، ولا يحمده بها أحد بعدي فيقال لي: ارفع رأسك، وقل تسمع، وسل تعطه، واشفع تشفع "، وثبت من طرق أخرى متواترةٍ وكثيرةٍ أنه عليه السلام إذا وصل إلى كرسي الرب رفعه الله إليه ـ كما رفعه في المعراج ـ، لكن يوم القيامة يُجلسه معه على كرسيِّه مِنْ عَلَى يمين العرش تكْرُمةً له، وإظهارًا لفضله، ومن ثَم يشفعُ للأمةِ بأبي هو وأمي رسول الله، وقد قسمتُ هذا البحث إلى سة فصول:* 
*الفصل الأول**: وجه التوافق بين كون المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة وهو نفسُهُ الجلوس على يمين العرش مع الرب لأجل الشفاعة**.* 
*الفصل الثاني**: ذكر الأدلة على ذلك من القرآن والسنة: وهي كثيرة بل متواترة:*
*الفصل الثالث**: ذكر الأدلة على تصحيح حديث القعود من الإجماعِ، والإنكارُ على المُخالف:** وفيه مسألتان:*
*المسألة الأولى**:** تصريح بعض السلف بصحة بعض الأحاديث فقط، مع التَّضعيفِ لغَيرها:* 
*المسألة الثانية:** تصريح بعض السلف بصحة الأحاديث جملةً، أو بصحة حديث معين من غير تضعيفٍ لغيره، والبيان على أن الأمة قد تلقت حديث القعود بالقبول:* 
*الفصل الرابع**: ذكر أدلة القعود من المعقول مما يوافق المنقول:* 
*الفصل الخامس**: ذكر إجماع وكلام العلماء في حكم من رد فضيلة القعود على العرش:* 
*الفصل السادس**: ذكر كلام بعض من خالف السلف والإجماعَ وتوجيهُ قولِه.*
*الفصل الأول: وجه التوافق بين كون المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة وهو نفسُهُ الجلوس على يمين العرش مع الرب لأجل الشفاعة:* *ذلك أنّه مما ينبغي معرفته في هذا الباب أنْ لا تعارض بين قول من جعل المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة بمختلف مقاماتها، وبين من جعله جلوسه عليه السلام على العرش مع ربه لأجل الشفاعة، لأنَّ هذا الجلوسَ من أشرفِ مقاماتِ الشفاعةِ،* *حيث يشفع لأمته إذا أقعده ربه معه، فقد ذكر الطبري أن هذا الجمع:" ليس بمحال عند جميع من ينتحل الإسلام"، وقال ابن أبي يعلى في إبطال التأويلات:"..** على أَنَّهُ لا يمتنع أَنْ يَكُونَ المقامُ المحمودُ: الشفاعةُ والقعودُ عَلَى العرش، لأَنَّ القصد من ذلك علوّ المنزلة"،* *وقال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم:"* *والظاهر أَن لا منافاة بين القولين، فيمكن الجمع بينهما بأَن كلاهما من ذلك، والإِقعاد على العرش أَبلغ "، علَى أن من ذكر بأن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة، فإنه لم ينف الجلوس على العرش لأنه أخصُّ وأرفعُ مقاماتِ الشفاعة المتعدِّدة، وسيأتي ذكرُ أدلةٍ كثيرةٍ على ذلك من السنة ومن كلام السلف الطيب، علمًا أنّي اعتمدت في هذا البحث على كتاب السنة للخلال، فإنه أشبعها في نحو مجلدٍ كامل،* 
*الفصل الثاني: ذكر الأدلة على ذلك من القرآن والسنة**: وهي كثيرة بل ومتواترةٌ، جمعتُ منها نحوًا من اثني عشر دليلا، وكل دليل له طرق كثيرة كما سيأتي، وما كان فيها من ضعيفٍ ضعفًا شديدا إلا بيَّنته، وهو حديث مرسل المكيين فقط، وأحد طرق حديث ابن عباس، أما سائر الأحاديث والطرق فهي إما صحيحة أو حسنة قدْ بينتُ وجه حُسنها، وما كان فيها من ضعيفٍ ضعفا يسيرا فقد ذكرت وجه ضعفه، ومن ثَم حسنه لغيره، لكون الإسناد لا يوجد فيه من هو متهم أو كذاب، ثمّ أوردت له متابعاتٍ يتقوى بها، من نفس طريق ذلك الصحابي، ثم عزّزت صحته بشواهد أخرى عن صحابة آخرين، فقد قال الترمذي عن تعريف الحديث الحسن:" إنما أردنا به حسن إسناده عندنا، كلُّ حديث يُروَى لا يكون في إسناده من يتهم بالكذب، ولا يكون الحديث شاذا ويُروى من غير وجه نحو ذاك، فهو عندنا حديث حسن"، هذا وقد ذكر ابن القطان وعامة أهل الحديث أن تلقي الأمة للحديث بالقبول مما يُحسنه ويجعله صحيحا، وقال الخطيب في الكفاية ص 17:" وقد يستدل أيضا على صحته ـ الحديث ـ بأن يكون خبرا عن أمر اقتضاه نص القرآن أو السنة المتواترة، أو اجتمعت الأمة على تصديقه، أو تلقته الكافة بالقبول وعملت بموجبه لأجله"، وحديث القعود على العرش قد توفرت فيه كل شروط الحسن والصحيح بدءًا من كثرة طرقه، وسلامة رجاله من التهمة، إلى اجتماع كل السلف على تصديقه، وأخيرا تلقي الأمة له بالقبول، ومن المعلوم أنه إذا انعقد إجماعٌ على أمرٍ في القرون المفضلة، فإنه لا يحل أن يُضرب ويُرد بمخالفة أحد من المتأخرين، والله المستعان من مخالفة سبيل المؤمنين، من السلف الطيبين، ونسبتهم إلى الخُرافة والغلو الأثيم، وهذه هي أدلتهم على القعود:*
*الدليل الأول:* *وفيه أن جميع الأنبياء يعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيقوم لوحده من دونهم هناك فوق العرش لأجل الشفاعة إظهارا لفضله وعلو منزلته، فخرج البخاري 6975 عن أنس**أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" يحمع الله المؤمنين يوم القيامة كذلك، فيقولون لو استشفعنا إلى ربنا حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، فيأتون آدم فيقولون: يا آدم أما ترى الناس ..، اشفع لنا إلى ربنا حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، فيقول: لست هناك،[**لست بصاحب ذاك] ويذكر لهم خطيئته التي أصاب ولكن ائتوا نوحا فإنه أول رسول بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض فيأتون نوحا فيقول: لست هناكم ويذكر خطيئته التي أصاب ولكن ائتوا إبراهيم خليل الرحمن، فيأتون إبراهيم فيقول: لست هناكم ويذكر لهم خطاياه التي أصابها ولكن ائتوا موسى عبدا آتاه الله التوراة وكلمه تكليما فيأتون موسى فيقول: لست هناكم ويذكر لهم خطيئته التي أصاب، ولكن ائتوا عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته وروحه فيأتون عيسى فيقول: لست هناكم، ولكن ائتوا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر فيأتونني[ زاد أحمد: فيقولون: يا محمد اشفع لنا إلى ربك فليقض بيننا، فأقول: أنا لها، فأنطلق فأستأذن على ربي[ في داره] [ فيؤذن لي عليه، [ زاد أحمد: فآتى ربي عز وجل على كرسيه أو سريره]، فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت له ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقال لي ارفع محمد وقل يسمع وسل تعطه واشفع تشفع..."، ووجه الإستدلال منَ الحديث منْ وجهين:* 
*أولاهما في قول الأنبياء" لست هناك"،و"لست هناكم"، وهذه اللفظة ظرف مكان كما هو معروف، إشارة إلى مكان آخرَ مخصوصٌ بالنبي عليه السلام وحده، والمعنى:* *لست في ذاك المكان الذي تظنونني فيه، ولست له أهلا "، ولا يكون ذلك إلا في مكانٍ حسي وهو القيام على العرش كما قال ابن حجر، وبينته الأحاديث التالية، فإن قال قائل: قد ذكر بعضهم أن هذا من باب استعمال ظرف المكان في الزمان، لأن "هنا"، ظرف مكان، فاستُعمِلت في ظرف الزمان، لأن المعنى: لست في ذلك المقام، لكن تعقبهم ابن حجر في الفتح (11/441) فقال:" كذا قاله بعض الأئمة وفيه نظر، وإنما هو ظرف مكان على بابه، لكنه المعنوي لا الحسي"، ثم قال:" مع أنه يمكن حمله على الحسي لما تقدم من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يباشر السؤال بعد أن يستأذن في دخول الجنة، وعلى قول من يفسر المقام المحمود بالقعود على العرش يتحقق ذلك أيضا"،* 
*أما الوجه الثاني: ف**حتى لو أُوِّلَت: هناكم" بالزمان، لكان معنى الحديث: لا يوجد في ذلك المقام أحد الآن، ولكن ائتوا محمدا، فإنه وحده الذي سيكون على ذلك المقام ووحده الذي سيقعد تلك القعدة، وقد بينت الروايات الأخرى أنهم يأتوه فيقول: أنا لها ثم ينطلق إلى ربه في داره، فيجده على كرسيه، وبينت رواياتٌ أخرى كثيرة أنه إذا أتاه وشفع، رفعه ربه إليه وأجلسه معه على كرسيه مِن على يمين العرش، والأحاديث يُكَمِّل ويُبين بعضها بعضا ويفسره، لا يُنقضُه، كما في:* 
*الدليل الثاني: حديث مجاهد رحمه الله:* *وقد ذكر الإمام أحمد أنه وإن كان المرسل ضعيفا، فإن مرسل مجاهد هذا صحيح لتلقي العلماء له بالقبول ولإجماع السلف عليه كما سيأتي، وقد* *رواه عنه كلّ من ليث بن أبي سليم وعطاء بن السائب وأبو يحيى القتات وجابر بن يزيد كلهم عن مجاهد به، وأشهر طرقه وأصحها طريق محمد بن فضيل عن ليث به:*
*فقال الخلال: حدثنا أبو بكر قال لي أبو عبد الله محمد بن بشر بن شريك: هذا عن مجاهد وحده! هذا عن ابن عباس, وقد رواه شريك عن عطاء بن السائب عن مجاهد, وقد خرجت في هذا أحاديث وقال لي: أنا أكتبها لك, فكتبها بخطه, ثم جاءني إلى طاق المحامل فدخل علي وأعطانيها فقلت له اقرأها علي فقال لا يقنعك إن كتبتها لك بخطي فقلت لا أنا أريد أن تقرأها علي فقرأها علي:*
*أما طريق القتات:* *فقد أورده ابن أبي يعلى في طبقات الحنابلة عن* *ابن بطة قال: حدثنا أبو بكر النجاد حدثني هارون بن العباس حدثنا محمد بن بشر قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن شريك حدثنا أبي حدثنا أبو يحيى القتات عن مجاهد، وقال الخلال:** حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا محمد بن بشر ثنا عبد الرحمن بن شريك ثنا أبي قال ثنا أبو يحيى القتات عن مجاهد:{عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} قال: يقعد محمدا على العرش",* 
*ثم قال: حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا محمد بن بشر ثنا عبد الرحمن بن شريك يعني عمه قال ثنا أبي ثنا عطاء بن السائب وليث بن أبي سليم وجابر بن يزيد كلهم يقول: سمعت مجاهدا قال عطاء في حديثه وسئل عن قول الله عز وجل: {عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} قال: يقعده على العرش".* 
*أما طريق ليث فقد حدث بها النخعي وداود بن علية والمطلب بن زياد وجعفر الأحمر ومحمد بن فضيل وهو أشهر طرقه وأصحها:* 
*أما طريق النخعي فخرجها الخلال في السنة قال: حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا محمد بن بشر ثنا عبدالرحمن بن هانىء وطلق بن غنام قالا ثنا عبد الملك بن حسين أبو مالك النخعي قال ثنا ليث عن مجاهد في قوله:{عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} قال:" يعقعده على العرش".*
*وأما طريق داود بن علية فقال الخلال أيضا: حدثنا أبو بكر حدثني محمد بن بشر ثنا محمد بن عيسى الوابشي ومالك بن إبراهيم النخعي قالا ثنا داود بن علية ثنا ليث عن مجاهد مثله.* 
*وأما طريق ابن زياد فقال الخلال حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا محمد بن بشر ثنا محمد بن رباح الأشجعي وإبراهيم بن محمد بن ميمون الخزاز وإبراهيم بن عبد الحميد الثقفي قالوا ثنا المطلب بن زياد قال ثنا ليث عن مجاهد.*
*وأما طريق جعفر الأحمر فقال الخلال أيضا حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا حدثني محمد بن بشر ثنا الحسن بن بشر ثنا جعفر الأحمر ثنا ليث عن مجاهد مثله.* 
*وأما عن رواية ابن فضيل عن ليث فهي عنه متواترة رواها العشرات منهم منهم الإمام إسحاق بن راهويه وعبد الله بن أحمد وأبو بكر وعثمان بنا أبي شيبةوالحسن الحضرميوإبراهيم الرازي ومحمد بن مصعب والعلاء بن عمرو ومحرز بن عونومحمد بن نمير وواصل بن عبد الأعلى وأبو الهذيل وعبيد بن يعيش وجعفر بن محمد الحداد ونزار بن صرد ومحمد بن بكير ويحيى بن حسان ويحيى الحماني والمصيصي وغيرهم كثير، وكلهم قد احتج بهذا الحديث كما سيأتي:* 
*فقال الخلال في السنة (241..): ثنا المروذي أخبرنا أبو داود السجستاني ثنا إبراهيم بن موسى الرازي ثنا محمد بن فضيل عن ليث عن مجاهد في قوله (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا) قال: يجلسه على عرشه", وسمعت أبا داود يقول: من أنكر هذا فهو عندنا متهم", وقال أبو داود: ما زال الناس يحدثون بهذا يريدون مغايظة الجهمية", وقال أبو داود السجستاني: أرى أن يجانب كل من رد حديث ليث عن مجاهد يقعده على العرش ويحذر عنه حتى يراجع الحق ما ظننت أن أحدا يذكر بالسنة يتكلم في هذا الحديث إلا إنا علمنا أن الجهمية تنكره من جهة إثبات العرش"، وقال ابن أبي يعلى في طبقات الحنابلة: قال النجاد: وحدثنا معاذ بن المثنى ثنا خلاد بن أسلم ثنا محمد بن فضل عن ليث عن مجاهد كلهم قال في قول الله عز وجل " عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً " قال:" يجلسه معه على العرش"، قال النجاد: وسألت أبا يحيى الناقد ويعقوب المطوعي وعبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل وجماعة من شيوخنا فحدثوني بحديث محمد بن فضيل عن ليث عن مجاهد، وسألت أبا الحسن العطار عن ذلك ؟ فحدثني بحديث مجاهد ثم قال: سمعت محمد بن مصعب العابد يقول هذا حتى ترى الخلائق منزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ربه تبارك وتعالى وكرامته لديه"، ومما يؤكد صحة حديث مجاهد أربعة أمور:* 
*أحدها** تلقي الأمة كلِّها له بالقبول كما سيأتي في بابه،* 
*والأمر الثاني:** أن مراسيل مجاهد جيدة كما قال الذهبي في الموقظة، وقال ابن المديني ويحيى القطان: مرسلات مُجَاهد أحب إلي من مُرْسلات عطاء بكثير"،*
*والأمر الثالث** أنه قد أخذ هذا التفسير من ابن عباس، كما ذكر الخلال وغيره، واستدلوا بما ثبت عن مجاهد قال:" عرضت المصحف على ابن عباس ثلاث مرات أوقفه عند كل آية أسأله عنها"، فكان أعلم الناس بتفسير ابن عباس، وقال الذهبي في العلو:" ويبعُد أن يقول مجاهد ذلك إلا بتوقيف، فإنه قال: قرأت القرآن من أوله إلى آخره ثلاث مرات على ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أقفه عند كل آية أس**أله"، قال الذهبي: فمجاهد أجل المفسرين في زمانه وأجل المقرئين".* 
*والأمر الرابع:** كثرة الشواهد لهذا الحديث كما سيأتي، وقد قال النجاد:" قَال أحمد بن حنبل: لَمْ يُرو هَذَا عَن مجاهد وحده، هذا عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، وخرج فِي ذلك أحاديث وقرأها عَلَى أصحابه"، قال: وَهُوَ أعرف بصحة الحديث ممن تقدم ذكره ممن أنكرها"، والذي وجدته من شواهدَ كثيرةٍ لحديث مجاهدٍ ما يلي:* 
*الدليل الثالث: خبر ابن عباس رضي الله عنه:** قال الحافظ أبو بكر بن سلمان النجاد:" قاله ـ القعود ـ عبد الله بن العباس ومن بعده من أهل العلم وأخذوا به كابراً عن كابر وجيلاً عن جيل إلى وقت شيوخنا.."، وقد وجدت له أربعة طرق بعدة متابعات:* 
*أولاها**: ما قاله الطبراني في الكبير 12474 حدثنا يحيى بن عثمان بن صالح ثنا أبو صالح عبد الله بن صالح ثني ابن لهيعة عن عطاء بن دينار الهذلي عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس أنه قال في قول الله عز وجل{عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا}قال: يجلسه فيما بينه وبين جبريل ويشفع لأمته فذلك المقام المحمود"، هذا حديث حسن، وعبد الله بن صالح مذكور فيمن روى عن ابن لهيعة قبل اختلاطه، وعطاء بن دينار مصرى ثقة، قال عنه أحمد بن صالح:" هو من ثقات أهل مصر، وتفسيره فيما نرى عن سعيد بن جبير صحيفة، وليست له دلالة على أنه سمع من سعيد بن جبير"، وقال ابن حجر: روى عن سعيد بن جبير وقيل لم يسمع منه، وذكر في التقريب أنها صحيفة"، ومن المعلوم أنها من طرق التحمل والإتصال فصح الحديث، لذلك قال الخليلي في الإرشاد: وتفسير عطاء بن دينار يكتب ويحتج به"، ومع ذلك فقد توبع ثلاث متابعات كما في:*
*الطريق الثانية**: قالها الخلال في السنة: وحدثنا أبو بكر ثنا أبو عبد الله بن محمد بن بشر بن شريك بن عبدالله النخعي قال ثنا محمد بن عقبة الشيباني وأحمد بن الفرج الطائي قالا ثنا عبادة بن أبي روق سمعت أبي يحدث عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس في قوله:{ عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} قال:" يقعده على العرش"، تابعه أبو إسحاق الشيرجي في كتاب السنة قال: وَحَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْر نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بِشْرِ بْنِ سُوَيْد نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُقْبَةَ الشَّيْبَانِي وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْفَرَجِ الطَّائِيُّ قَالا: نا عبادة بْنُ أَبِي رَوْقٍ سَمِعْتُ أَبِي عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس فذكره سواءا، ذكره القاضي في إبطال التأويلات، وفي إسناده علتان: إحداهما محمد بن بشر فقد قال عنه الذهبي وحده: ما هو بعمدة، يعني أنه لا يُعتمد عليه لوحده، وهي مثل عبارة: ليس بالقوي، والعلة الثانية عبادة ضعيف، فقد قال ابن عدي: ولابن أبي روق هذا أحاديث كما لأبيه أحاديث، وليس حديثهما بالكثير ومقدار ما يرويانه لا يتابعان عليه"، لكن الوالد أبا روق عطية بن الحارث صاحب التفسير صدوق، وكذلك الضحاك، لكن اختلف في سماعه من ابن عباس، وذكر شعبة أنه أخذ التفسير من سعيد بن جبير فأرسله عن ابن عباس، على أن عبادة بن أبي روق قد توبع متابعتين تامتين كما في:* 
*الطريق الثالثة:** وفيها متابعتان، نبتدئهما بالساقطة، فقد* *قال الذهبي: أنا الحسن بن علي أنبأنا جعفر أنبأنا السلفي أنبأنا علي بن بيان أنبأنا بشري الفاتني أنبأنا عمر بن سبيك القاضي حدثنا الحر بن محمد بن اشكاب حدثنا عمر بن مدرك الرازي حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم عن جويبر عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى:" عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا" قال:" يقعده على العرش"، قال: إسناده ساقط وعمر هذا الرازي متروك وفيه جويبر"، وهو ضعيف، وقد توبع متابعة لا بأس بها في الإعتبار والشواهد كما في:* 
*الطريق الرابعة:** قال ابن النجار في ذيل تاريخه من ترجمة علي بن محمد القادسي: أخبرتنا عين الشمس بنت أحمد بن محمود الثقفي بأصبهان أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن علي بن أبي ذر الصالحاني قراءة عليه أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحيم أنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن فورك القباب حدثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن بن هارون بن سليمان الاشعري ثنا علي بن محمد القادسي بعكبرا سنة 250 حدثنا محمد بن حماد عن مقاتل بن سليمان عن الضحاك بن مزاحم عن ابن عباس في قوله عزوجل (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا) قال: إذا كان يوم القيامة ينادي مناد: أين حبيب الله ؟ فيتخطى صفوف الملائكة حتى يصير إلى العرش فيمد يده العزيز عز وجل حتى يجلسه معه على العرش حتى تمس ركبته ركبته"، ومن طريقه خرجه الذهبي في الميزان من ترجمة مقاتل: أنبأني جماعة عن عين الشمس الثقفية فذكره قم قال: فهذا لعله وضعه أحد هؤلاء أصحاب مقاتل أو القادسي"، وأكّد ذلك في الميزان، ووهم في ذلك فإن محمد بن حماد هو الطهراني الرازي الثقة الكبير، وقد تُوُفِّي سَنَة إِحْدَى وَسَبْعِيْنَ وَمائَتَيْن، وبمثل الذي ذكرت قال ابن النجار في تاريخه من ترجمة علي بن محمد القادسي، قال: حدث بعكبرا عن محمد بن حماد أظنه الطهراني، روى عنه: أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن بن هارون الاشعري"، أما القادسي فليس بوضاع، لأن ابن النجار وابن ماكولا ترجماه ولم يجرحاه، وسبب حمل الذهبي عليه أنه ينكر القعود على العرش لذلك اتهمه به، وليس كما قال فإن الحديث قد تلقته الأمة بالقبول والحمد لله، ولا يحل الطعن في المسلمين بمجرد الظن أو مخالفة الإعتقاد، على أنيّ بعد طول بحثٍ وتدقيق عن علي بن محمد رأيت أن القادسي نسبة إلى قادسية الكوفة، على يومين منها، فإذ ذلك كذلك ففي هذه الطبقة والبلدة علي بن محمد وهو ابن أبي الخصيب الكوفي وهو صدوق توفي سنة ثمان وخمسين ومئتين، وقد سمع منه هذا الحديثَ أحمدُ بن الحسن الكوفي البغدادي سنةَ مئتين وخمسين، وأحمدُ هذا قد ترجمه الخطيب ووثقه، وأما أبو بكر بن فورك فهو مقرئ معروف، توثيقه ضمني، لأنه راوي الكتب عن ابن أبي عاصم، وقال الذهبي في السير: الإِمَامُ الكَبِير المُقْرِئ مُسْنِد أَصْبَهَان.. وما أَعلم بِهِ بَأْس"، ووثقه أبو العلا الحافظ، وأما أبو طاهر الأصبهاني فهو ثقة جليل معروف حدث عن الدارقطني بسننه، وأما ابن أبي ذر فقال عنه الذهبي: مسند إصبهان في زمانه.. وكان صالحاً صحيح السماع"، وقال في السير: الشيخ الجَليل الصَّدوق مُسْنِدُ وَقته"، وكذا قال عن عين الشمس:" مسندة أصبهان، وكانت شيخة صالحة عفيفة من بيت رواية وحديث"، فصار هذا الحديث كل رجاله ثقات إلا مقاتل بن سليمان، فقد قال عنه ابن خلكان: وقد اختلف العلماء في أمره، فمنهم من وثقه في الرواية، ومنهم من نسبه إلى الكذب"، وقد اتهمه جماعة من أهل الحديث وضعفه جدا، لأنه كان من المُشبِّهَة، ونسبوه إلى التجسيم، بينما أثنى عليه آخرون، خاصة إذا روى في التفسير كهذا الحديث، وقد أثنى عليه الشافعي فقال:" الناس عيال في التفسير على مقاتل" ، وقال ابن عدي:" وكان حافظا للتفسير وكان لا يضبط الإسناد"، وقال الخطيب:" كان له معرفة بتفسير القرآن ولم يكن في الحديث بذاك"، وهذا الحديث في تفسير القعود فيُقبَل، على أن الحافظَ الخليلي قد ذكر أن المناكير في روايته هي من رواية الضعفاء عنه، لا منه، فقال في الإرشاد من ترجمته: "محله عند أهل التفسير والعلماء محل كبير، واسع العلم ، لكن الحفاظ ضعفوه في الرواية وهو قديم معمر، سمع منه كبار خراسان والعراق، وقد روى عنه الضعفاء أحاديث مناكير، والحمل فيها عليهم، وروى عنه جماعة من أهل العراق أحاديث مشهورة"، قلت: وقد روى عنه شعبة وكان لا يروي إلا عن العدول، وقال بقية: كنت كثيرا أسمع شعبة وهو يُسأل عن مقاتل بن سليمان فما سمعته قط ذكره إلا بخير"، وقال الصفار: كان إبراهيم الحربي يأخذ مني كتب مقاتل فينظر فيها، فقلت له ذات يوم: أخبرني يا أبا إسحاق ما للناس يطعنون على مقاتل؟ قال: حسدا منهم لمقاتل"، وفي الميزان للذهبي:" [وقال ابن واقد] عن مقاتل بن حيان وهو صدوق ما وجدت علم مقاتل بن سليمان إلا كالبحر"، وممن قبل روايته في المتابعات أيضا ابن عيينة، فقد قال نعيم بن حماد: رأيت عند سفيان بن عيينة كتابا لمقاتل بن سليمان فقلت لسفيان يا أبا محمد تروي لمقاتل في التفسير قال لا ولكن أستدل به وأستعين"، وخلاصة القول فيه ما قال ابن عدي:" ولمقاتل من غير ما ذكرت من الحديث، حديثٍ صالح، وعامة أحاديثه لا يتابع عليه على أن كثيرا من الثقات والمعروفين قد حدث عنه، والشافعي محمد بن إدريس يقول: الناس عيال على مقاتل بن سليمان في التفسير وكان من أعلم الناس بتفسير القرآن وله كتاب الخمسمائة آية .. وفي ذلك الكتاب حديث كثير مسند وهو مع ضعفه يكتب حديثه"، فصار حديثه هذا في القعود حسنا لغيره بطرقه الثلاثة أو الأربعة السابقة، وله شواهد أخرى:* 
*الدليل الرابع والخامس: حديث أبي هريرة وعلي رضي الله عنهما:* 
*أما حديث أبي هريرة وحده:* *فقد قال أبو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات (مخطوط 147): قَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاق الشيرجي في كتاب السنة: حَدَّثَنِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمد وَعَلِيّ بْنُ الْحَسَن وَمُحَمَّد بْن الْخَضِر مَوْلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّاب على عَلِي بن عبد الصَّمَدِ قَال: نا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّد [الْفَارِسِي أو القادسي] نا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ أنا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيد عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ: {عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحعْمُودًا} قَالَ:" نَعَم، إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ نَادَى مُنَادٍ: أَيْنَ حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ؟ فَأَتَخَطَّى صُفُوفَ الْمَلائِكَةِ حَتَّى أَصِيرَ إِلَى جَانِبِ الْعَرْشِ، ثُمَّ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ فَيَأْخُذُ بِيَدِي فَيُقْعِدُنِي عَلَى الْعَرْش"، وقد ذكر ابن صاعد بأنه موضوع، وتعقبه النجاد الحافظ بأنه لم يُبين وجه وضْعه ثم قبله واحتج به، وقد حدّث بهذا الحديث كل من علي بن الحسن وابن الخضر وعلي بن عبد الصمد وهو علان البغدادي وهو ثقة توفي سنة تسع وثمانين ومئتين، وقد اختار أبو إسحاق لفظه، ثم روَوْا ثلاثتهم عن علي بن محمد، ولم يتبين لي جيدا في المخطوط هل هو الفارسي أو القادسي فإن الرّسم متشابه جدا، على أن القادسية كانت للفرس وهي بين الكوفة وفارس، وعليه فهو نفسه علي بن محمد القادسي صاحب الحديث السابق عن ابن عباس، وقد ذكرت هناك أنّ اسمه ابن أبي الخصيب الكوفي الذي* *مات سنة ثمان وخمسين ومئتين، فهو من الطبقة التي أدركت يزيد بن هارون الواسطي البغدادي أيضا، لأن يزيد بن هارون توفي سنة ست ومئتين، وجميع من سَبق من نوَاحي بغداد ومن طبقة متقاربة، وإذ ذلك كذلك فالحديث صحيح كما قال أبو بكر النجاد والله أعلم، وله متابعات أخرى من حديث أبي هريرة نفسِه ومن حديث علي رضي الله عنهما، وهذا بيانها:* 
*أولاها: حديث علي رضي الله عنه:* *فقد قال الطبراني في الأوسط 4/171 حدثنا علي بن سعيد الرازي نا الحسن بن عبد الواحد الخزاز الكوفي نا إسماعيل بن صبيح اليشكري نا سفيان بن إبراهيم الحريري عن عبد المؤمن بن القاسم الانصاري عن أبان بن تغلب عن عمران بن ميثم عن المنهال بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل أنه سمع علي بن ابي طالب يقول: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:" ألا ترضى يا علي إذا جمع النبيين في صعيد واحد عراة حفاة مشاة قد قطع أعناقهم العطش فكان اول من يدعى إبراهيم فيكسى ثوبين ابيضين ثم يقوم عن يمين العرش ثم يفجر شعب من الجنة إلى حوضي وحوضي اعرض مما بين بصرى وصنعاء فيه عدد نجوم السماء قدحان من فضة فاشرب وأتوضأ ثم أُكسى ثوبين أبيضين ثم أقوم عن يمين العرش ثم تدعى فتشرب وتتوضأ وتكسى ثوبين أبيضين فتقوم معي ولا ادعى لخير الا دعيت له"، ومن هذا الوجه خرجه ابن شاهين في شرح مذاهب أهل السنة قال: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر بن يزيد المطيري ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن المستورد ثنا إسماعيل بن صبيح به إلى [عمران بن مقسم أو ابن ميثم] عن المنهال عن عبد الله عن علي مثله، ثم قال: تفرد علي بن أبي طالب بهذه الفضيلة ، لم يشاركه فيها أحد"، لكن لم تصحَّ فضيلة القعود إلا لنبينا خاصة، والحديث بزيادة جلوس عليٍّ مع النبي عليه السلام منكرٌ وباطل، وكذلك هو بزيادة إبراهيم عليه السلام عن يمين العرش، فقد* *ذكر الذهبي هذا الحديث في ترجمة* *سفيان بن إبراهيم الكوفى، ثم قال الذهبي: عبد المؤمن تالف أيضا، والخبر منكر جدا"، وله علل أخرى أشدها المخالفة لحديث الثقات في المتن، فإنه عن أبي هريرة وعلي رضي الله عنه بغير الزيادة تلك كما في:* 
*المتابعة الثانية:** قال أبو بكر في مصنفه 7/265 حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن عمرو بن قيس عن المنهال عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن علي قال:" أول من يكسى إبراهيم قبطيتين، ثم يكسى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة وهو عن يمين العرش"، وخرجه أحمد في الزهد عن وكيع به نفسه بلفظ:" وهو على يمين العرش"، وهذا حديث حسن، ليس فيه ذكر القيام على العرش لا لإبراهيم ولا لعليٍّ، وقد رواه المنهال بن عمرو عن أبي هريرة أيضا كما في:* 
*المتابعة الثالثة**: قال الترمذي 3611 حدثنا الحسين بن يزيد ثنا عبد السلام بن حرب عن يزيد أبي خالد عن المنهال بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن أبي هريرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أنا أول من تنشق عنه الأرض فأكسى حلة من حلل الجنة ثم أقوم عن يمين العرش ليس أحد من الخلائق يقوم ذلك المقام غيري"، قال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح"، وفيه أن القيام على العرش خاص بنبينا عليه السلام فقط، وقد ضعف الألباني هذا الحديث لأن يزيد بن عبد الرحمن صدوق يخطئ وقد نُسِب إلى التدليس، إلا أنه قد توبع على حديثه متابعة جيدة تامة فصح الحديث كما قال الترمذي:* 
*فقال الحافظ أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا في كتابه الأهوال: وحدثنا إسماعيل بن عبيد بن عمير بن أبي كريمة الحراني حدثني محمد بن سلمة عن أبي عبد الرحيم حدثني زيد بن أبي أنيسة عن المنهال بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" يحشر الناس عراة، فيجتمعون شاخصة أبصارهم إلى السماء، يبصرون فصل القضاء، قياماً أربعين سنة، فينزل الله عز وجل من العرش إلى الكرسي فيكون أول من يدعى إبراهيم الخليل، عليه الصلاة والسلام، فيكسى قبطيتين من الجنة، ثم يقول الله عز وجل: ادعوا إليَّ النبي الأميَّ محمداً، قال: فأقوم، فأكسى حلة من ثياب الجنة. قال: ويفجر لي الحوض، وعرضه كما بين أيلة إلى الكعبة. قال: فأشرب وأغتسل وقد تقطعت أعناق الخلائق من العطش، ثم أقوم عن يمين الكرسي ليس أحد قائم ذلك المقام غيري، ثم يقال: سل تعطه واشفع تشفع، فقال رجل: أترجو لوالديك شيئاً يا رسول الله؟ قال: إني لشافع لهما، أعطيت أو منعت، وما أرجو لهما شيئاً "، هذا حديث غاية في الصحة كل رجاله أئمة ثقات، وأبو عبد الرحيم هو خالد بن أبي زيد ثقة، وفيه احتمال شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم لوالديه وقد شهد لذلك حديث ابنا مليكة عن ابن مسعود الآتي،* *وفيه أيضا قيام النبي عليه السلام لوحده، على يمين كرسيِّ ربه، من دون سائر خلقه والحمد لله على نعمته على نبيه، وإن رغم الراغمون، ودفع ذلك المعتدون :*
*الدليل السادس: حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه**: قال الإمام أحمد (1/398) حدثنا عارم بن الفضل حدثنا سعيد بن زيد حدثنا علي بن الحكم البناني عن عثمان عن إبراهيم عن علقمة والأسود عن ابن مسعود قال: جاء ابنا مليكة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَا:" إِنَّ أُمَّنَا كَانَتْ تُكْرِمُ الزَّوْجَ وَتَعْطِفُ عَلَى الْوَلَد.. غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ وَأَدَتْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، قَال: أُمُّكُمَا فِي النَّار، فَأَدْبَرَا وَالشَّر يُرَى فِي وُجُوهِهِمَا، فَأَمَرَ بِهِمَا فَرُدَّا فَرَجَعَا وَالسُّرُورُ يُرَى فِي وُجُوهِهِمَا رَجيَا أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ حَدَثَ شَيْءٌ، فَقَال: أُمِّي مَعَ أُمِّكُمَا، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُنَافِقِين: وَمَا يُغْنِي هَذَا عَنْ أُمِّهِ شَيْئًا وَنَحْنُ نَطَأُ عَقِبَيْه، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ..: يا رَسُولَ اللَّه، هَلْ وَعَدَكَ رَبُّكَ فِيهَا أَوْ فِيهِمَا؟ قَال: فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَدْ سَمِعَهُ فَقَال: ما سَأَلْتُهُ رَبِّي وَمَا أَطْمَعَنِي فِيه، وإني لأقوم المقام المحمود يوم القيامة، فقال الأنصاري: وما ذاك المقام المحمود؟ قال: ذاك إذا جيء بكم حفاة عراة غرلاً، فيكون أول من يكسى إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فيقول الله: اكسوا خليلي: فيؤتى بريطتين بيضاوين فيلبسهما ثم يقعد فيستقبل العرش، ثم أوتى بكسوتي فألبسها فأقوم عن يمينه مقاماً لا يقومه أحد غيري، يغبطني به الأولون والأخرون.. "، وكذلك رواه علي بن عبد العزيز عن عارم عن سعيد ين زيد عن علي بن الحكم به بلفظ:" يا رسول الله هل وعد ربك فيها أو فيهما ؟ قال : تظن أنه من شيء، قال: ما سألت ربي وإني لقائم المقام المحمود.."، وكأن فيه إشارة إلى أنه ينتظر ذلك إلى يوم القيامة والله أعلم.* 
*وخالفه في الإسناد وبعض المتن: الصعق بن حزن فرواه عن علي بن الحكم فجعله عن أبي وائل: فقال الطبراني في الأوسط 3/82 حدثنا أبو مسلم حدثنا عارم أبو النعمان حدثنا الصعق بن حزن عن علي بن الحكم البناني عن عثمان بن عمير عن أبي وائل عن بن مسعود قال: جاء ابنا مليكة وفيه:" أمي مع أمكما.. فقال رجل من الأنصار: يا رسول الله، أين أبوك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: سألت ربي عز و جل لهما، وإني لقائم المقام المحمود.."، فأخبر أنه دعا لهما، ثم ذكر الشفاعة والمقام المحمود، كذا قال عارم، وخالفه عبد الرحمن بن المبارك ثنا الصعق بن حزن عن علي عن عثمان عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود بلفظ: « ما سألتهما ربي فيعطيني فيهما وإني لقائم يومئذ المقام المحمود"، وفيه من الفقه أنه عليه السلام في الوقت الذي أخبر عن والديه أنهما في النار، فإنه لم يسأل الله تعالى لهما بعد، ثم أنه سأل الله لهما ثم ذكر مقام الشفاعة، وقال الصالحي في سبيل الهدى:" كأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أوَّلا لم يوح إليه في شأنها شئ ولم يبلغه الذي قالته عند موتها ولا تذكره، فإنه كان إذ ذاك ابن خمس سنين، فأطلق القول بأنها مع أمهما جريا على قاعدة أهل الجاهلية، ثم أوحى إليه في أمرها بعد ذلك، ويؤيد ذلك أن في آخر الحديث نفسه (ما سألتهما ربي) فهذا يدل على أنه لم يكن بعد وقعت بينه وبين ربه مراجعة في أمرها ثم وقع بعد ذلك".* 
*خرج رواية الصعق هذه ابنُ شاهين والطبراني وأبو نعيم والحاكم في المستدرك (2/396) ثم قال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، وعثمان بن عمير هو ابن اليقظان»، وقال الذهبي: لا والله فعثمان ضعفه الدارقطنى والباقون ثقات"، قلت: وعثمان ضعفه الأكثرون لتشيعه، وأثنى على روايته آخرون، فنقل ابن عدي عن ابن أبي داود قال: سألت يحيى بن سعيد عن أبي اليقظان قال هو عثمان بن عمير قلت له فكيف حديثه فقال: صالح"، واستحسن حديثه، لكنه لم يرض شخصه لتشيعه، وكذا قال عنه البزار وابن شاهين في الثقات: صالح، وصحح له الحاكم وحسن له الترمذي، وخلاصة القول فيه ما قال ابن عدي:".. على أن الثقات قد رووا عنه، وله غير ما ذكرت ويكتب حديثه على ضعفه"، وقد توبع متابعات جيدة:* 
*فقال الدارقطني في العلل (5/162): وروى هذا الحديث أبو إسحاق السبيعي وقد اختلف عنه فرواه شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي الاحوص وعلقمة عن عبد الله، ورواه إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي الاحوص عن عبد الله، وروى هذا الحديث أيضا عاصم عن زر عن عبد الله حدث به محمد بن أبان الجعفي عن عاصم"، وكذلك روى الشق الأول داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي عن علقمة بن قيس قال: حدثني ابنا مليكة الجعفيان قالا : أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلنا.."، ورواه مجالد عن عامر عن سلمة بن مليكة قال: أتيت أنا وأخي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلنا..الحديث، ولجزء القعود والقيام على العرش شواهد أخرى:*
*فذكر* *البغوي في تفسيره قال:* *وروي عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" إن الله عز وجل اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا وإن صاحبكم حبيب الله وأكرم الخلق على الله ثم قرأ: { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا } قال: يقعد على العرش"، وقد ذكر النجاد أنه رواه عاصم عن ابن مسعود، وأن ابن صاعد وابن خزيمة حكما عليه بالوضع والله أعلم برجال إسنادهما، لكن قد ورد من وجه آخر مُعتبَر:* 
*قال الذهبي في العلو 202: حديث أبي أحمد عبيد الله بن العباس الشطوي ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن سفيان الحنائي حبشون ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم والحسن بن حماد قالا حدثنا أحمد بن يونس عن سلمة الأحمر عن أشعث بن طليق عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال:" بينا أنا عند رسول الله أقرأ عليه حتى بلغت:" عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا" قال:" يجلسني على العرش"، قال الذهبي: هذا حديث منكر لا يفرح به وسلمة هذا متروك الحديث وأشعث لم يلحق ابن مسعود"، قلت: قد ذكر الحفاظ أنه سمع من عبد الله بن عمر، فهو في طبقة التابعين، ولا يوجد أي دليل على أنه لم يدركه، وقد مات ابن مسعود في المدينة، فهما بلديان، وأما رد الحديث جملة بسلمة بن صالح الأحمر فليس بجيد، فإنه مختلف في توثيقه فقد ضعفه جدا كل من ابن معين وأبو حاتم وابن حبان وابن عمار وأبو داود ولم يعتبروا بحديثه، وقد بين ابن سعد أنهم إنما ضعفوه لاختلاطه، فقال في الطبقات:" كان قد طلب الحديث ثم اضطرب عليه حفظه فضعفه الناس"، وكذلك قال الطبري:" كان كثير الحديث غير أنه اضطرب عليه حفظه فضعف"، بينما اعتبر به آخرون منهم أبو أحمد الحاكم، وكذلك ضعفه الدارقطني مرة واعتبر به، فقال في العلل (س132) عن حديث الوتر: ورواه سلمة بن صالح الأحمر عن علقمة فقال عن سعيد عن ابن عباس عن عمر وهو أشبه بالصواب وإن كان سلمة ضعيف"، بينما وثقه مرة أخرى فيما قاله الحاكم قلت للدارقطني: سلمة بن صالح ؟ فقال: ثقة"، وقال عنه ابن عدي بعد أن استقرأ أحاديثه:" هو حسن الحديث ولم أر له متنا منكرا إنما أرى ربما يهم في بعض الأسانيد"، قلت: وما كان هذا شأنه فحديثه من قبيل الحسن أو الحسن لغيره، بينما ضعفه نسبيا البخاريُّ وروايةٌ عن الإمام أحمد في روايته عن حماد فقط، وقال الإمام أحمد: سلمة الأحمر يحدث عن أبي إسحاق أحاديث صحاح، إلا أنه عن حماد مختلط الحديث"، وبنحوه قال البخاري، وهذا الحديث عن غير حماد فهو صحيح لغيره، للجهالة بحال محمد بن سفيان، فقد ترجمه الخطيب وقال: روى عنه الزبيبي والشطوي وعلي بن محمد الوراق"، ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا، فلئن لم يُوثقه أحد فهو مجهول الحال لرواية الجمْعِ عنه، وعليه فيُقبل في الإعتبار، و قد مضى من تابعه، ولحديثه شواهد أخرى:* 
*الدليل السابع: حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنه:** ذكره السيوطي في الدرر قال: وأخرج ابن مردويه من طريق عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل: ما المقام المحمود الذي ذكر لك ربك؟ قال : يحشر الله الناس يوم القيامة عراة غرلاً ، كهيئتكم يوم ولدتم ... هالهم الفزع الأكبر وكظمهم الكرب العظيم، وبلغ الرشح أفواههم وبلغ بهم الجهد والشدة ، فأكون أول مدعى وأول معطى، ثم يدعى إبراهيم عليه السلام قد كسي ثوبين أبيضين من ثياب الجنة، ثم يؤمر فيجلس في قبل الكرسي، ثم أقوم عن يمين العرش ... فما من الخلائق قائم غيري ، فأتكلم فيسمعون وأشهد فيصدقون"، كذا زاد في الحديث جلوس إبراهيم عليه السلام قبل الكرسي، والإسناد مجهول، وآخر الحديث ينقض أوله، إذ في آخره أن هذا القيام على الكرسيّ من خصوصيات نبينا الكريم فقط كما في سائر الأحاديث، وقد جاء ذلك على الصواب في رواية ابن ثوبان وبالله التوفيق:* 
*فقال الطبراني في مسند الشاميين: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر بن سفيان الرقي ثنا أيوب بن محمد الوزان ثنا الوليد بن الوليد ثني ابن ثوبان عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه رجل من الأنصار فقال: يا رسول الله ما المقام المحمود الذي ذكره لك ربك ؟ فقال:« يحشر الناس يوم القيامة حفاة عراة، كهيئتهم يوم ولدوا وقد هالهم الفزع الأكبر، وكظمهم الكرب العظيم وبلغ الرشح أفواههم وبلغ بهم الجهد والشدة، فأكون أول مدعو وأول معطى، ثم يدعى إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكسى ثوبين أبيضين من ثياب الجنة، ثم يُؤْمَر فيجلس بي قبل الكرسي وأقوم عن يمين الكرسي فما من الخلائق قائم غيري فأتكلم فيسمعون وأشهد فيصدقون"، في إسناده الوليد القلانسي مختلف فيه، فقال الدارقطني والمقدسي: متروك"، وجرحه ابن حبان مرة، ووثقه أخرى، وقال أبو حاتم:"** هو صدوق ما بحديثه بأس، حديثُه صحيح"، وعليه فإن حديثه هذا حسن لغيره لأنه يُقبل جدا ـ خاصة في المتابعات ـ لتوثيق أبي حاتم له وهو من المتشددين ومن أقربهم طبقة وعلمًا به، ولحديثه شواهد أخرى:* 
*الدليل الثامن: خبر رويفع رضي الله عنه:** قال الآجري في الشريعة: باب ذكر ما خص الله عز وجل به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المقام المحمود يوم القيامة، قال:".. وأعطاه المقام المحمود يزيده شرفا وفضلا، جمع الله الكريم له فيه كل حظ جميل من الشفاعة للخلق، والجلوس على العرش، خص الله الكريم به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأقر له به عينه يغبطه به الأولون والآخرون قال: ـ وهذه ـ الكرامة العظيمة والفضيلة الجميلة تلقاها العلماء بأحسن القبول فالحمد لله على ذلك: ثم ذكر أحاديث وقال: حدثنا أبو محمد يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد ثنا أحمد بن يحيى الأودي ثنا زيد بن الحباب ح قال ابن صاعد: وحدثنا أحمد بن منصور بن سيار ثنا ابن أبي مريم قالا: حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن بكر بن سوادة عن زياد بن نعيم الحضرمي عن وفاء بن شريح الحضرمي عن رويفع بن ثابت الأنصاري سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:« من قال: اللهم صل على محمد وأنزله المقعد المقرب عندك يوم القيامة وجبت له شفاعتي»، قال ابن صاعد: وهذه الفضيلة في القعود على العرش لا ندفعها ولا نماري فيها، ولا نتكلم في حديثٍ فيه فضيلةٌ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء يدفعه ولا ننكر"، وكذلك استدل به الخلال في السنة 315 قال: حدثنا أبو بكر ثنا محمد بن إسماعيل السلمي ثنا يحيى بن عبد الله بن بكير قال ثنا ابن لهيعة حدثني بكر بن سوادة عن زياد بن نعيم عن وفاء الحضرمي عن رويفع بن ثابت عن النبي أنه قال:" من صلى على محمد وقال: اللهم أنزله المقعد المقرب عندك يوم القيامة وجبت له شفاعتي"، وقال أحمد (4/108) نا حسن بن موسى ثنا بن لهيعة ثنا بكر بن سوادة عن زياد بن نعيم به مثله، وقال ابن كثير: وهذا إسناد لا بأس به ولم يخرجوه"، وفيه ابن لهيعة ضعيف مختلط، وقد روى الحديث عنه عبد الله بن يوسف وعبد الله المقرئ قبل الإختلاط، فصار الحديث حسنا لغيره وقد احتج به الإمام الحافظ ابن صاعد والآجري والخلال:* 
*فقال الطبراني في الأوسط (3/321) حدثنا بكر بن سهل نا عبد الله بن يوسف نا ابن لهيعة عن بكر بن سوادة عن زياد بن نعيم به، وخالفهم عبد الله المقرئ فجعله عن ابن هبيرة، فقال الطبراني في الكبير (5/26)4481 حدثنا بشر بن موسى ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن المقري ثنا ابن لهيعة حدثني ابن هبيرة عن زياد بن نعيم عن وفاء بن شريح عن رويفع بن ثابت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" من قال اللهم صل على محمد وأنزله المقعد المقرب عندك يوم القيامة شفعت له"، قال الهيثمي (ج1 ص163): رواه البزار والطبراني في الأوسط والكبير وأسانيدهم حسنة"، وكذلك حسنه ابن كثير والمنذري في الترغيب والصالحي في سبيل الهدى والرشاد، إلا أنّ وفاء بن شريح وثقه ابن حبان وحده، وقال الحافظ: مقبول، وإنما حسَّنَوه لأن هذا الحديث يقبل في الشواهد والمتابعات وهي كثيرة، وفيه من الإعتقاد ما قاله الصالحي: قيل: المراد بالمقعد المقرب المقام المحمود وجلوسه على العرش، والمراد به الوسيلة، وقال الطيبي: إن له صلى الله عليه وسلم مقامين مختصين به، أحدهما مقام حلول الشفاعة والوقوف على يمين الرحمن حيث يغبطه فيه الأولون والآخرون، وثانيهما مقعده من الجنة ومنزله الذي لا ينزل بعده"، وقد مر كلام الحافظ ابن صاعد والخلال عليه.*
*الدليل التاسع: حديث عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه:* *قال الخلال في السنة 238 نا المروذي نا أبو بكر بن صدقة نا ابن أبي صفوان نا يَحْيَى بْنُ كَثِيرٍ الْعَنْبَرِي ثنا سَلمُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْبَكْرَاوِي ثنا سَعِيدٌ الْجُرَيْرِي ثَنَا سَيْفٌ السَّدُوسي سَمِعْت عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ سَلاَمٍ قَالَ:" إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ جِيءَ بِنَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى يُجْلِسَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْه [ على الكرسيّ ]"، قَال: فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا مَسْعُودٍ , فَإِذَا أَجْلَسَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ فَهُوَ مَعَه, قَال: وَيْلَك مَا سَمِعْتُ حَدِيثًا قَطُّ أَقَرَّ لِعَيْنَيَّ مِنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ حِينَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّهُ يُجْلِسُهُ مَعَهُ"، لفظ حديث أبي داود: ".. نزل الجبار على عرشه، وقدميه على الكرسي، ويؤتى بنبيكم فيقعد بين يديه على الكرسي"، وهذا حديث حسن متصل، كل رجاله ثقات غير سيف السدوسي وهو أبو عائذ السعدي صدوق، فقد احتج بحديثه في العقيدة تلميذُهُ الجريريُّ وهو أعلم الناس به، فهذا منه توثيق ضمني له، وكذلك وثقه ابن حبان، وقال البخاري في ترجمته: " سماه ابن علية عن الجريري وأثنى عليه خيرا "، وهذا يعني الثناء عليه في روايته وصلاحه معا، وكذلك احتج به وصحح له الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل فقال في السنة له: كتب إلي العباس العنبري بخط يده حدثنا يحيى بن كثير العنبري ثنا سلم بن جعفر وكان ثقة عن الجريري عن سيف السدوسي عن عبدالله بن سلام قال:" إن رسول الله يوم القيامة قاعد على كرسي الرب بين يدي الرب عز وجل"، فقيل لأبي مسعود: إذا كان على كرسي الرب فهو معه؟ قال: نعم مع الرب، ثم قال: هذا أشرف حديث سمعته قط"، قال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد:" وأنا منكر على من رد هذا الحديث وهو عندي رجل سوء متهم على رسول الله"، وقد خرجه العلماء في كتبهم واحتجوا به على القعود، منهم الخلال والنجاد والمروذي وأبو يعلى والآجري وابن بطة، وذكره ابن أبي عاصم في السنة (2/365)، بينما أعله الشيخ الألباني في تخريج السنة 786 بجهالة سيف السدوسي، ـ وقد مرّ توثيقه ـ ثم قال الألباني:" وقد وجدت لهذا الحديث طريقا آخر عن عبد الله بن سلام يرويه عنه بشر بن شغاف في حديث له طويل موقوف"، وهو ما خرجه الحاكم في مستدركه 4/568 قال: حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن بالويه ثنا محمد بن غالب ثنا عفان ومحمد بن كثير قالا: ثنا مهدي بن ميمون ثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي يعقوب عن بشر بن شغاف عن عبد الله بن سلام قال: وكنا جلوسا في المسجد يوم الجمعة فقال:« إن أعظم أيام الدنيا يوم الجمعة فيه خلق آدم وفيه تقوم الساعة، وإن أكرم خليقة الله على الله أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم»... وفيه:".. إذا كان يوم القيامة بعث الله الخليقة أمة أمة ونبيا نبيا حتى يكون أحمد وأمته آخر الأمم مركزا، قال: فيقوم فيتبعه أمته برها وفاجرها، ثم يوضع جسر جهنم فيأخذون الجسر فيطمس الله أبصار أعدائه فيتهافتون فيها من شمال ويمين وينجو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصالحون معه فتتلقاهم الملائكة فتوريهم منازلهم من الجنة على يمينك على يسارك حتى ينتهي إلى ربه عز وجل فيلقى له كرسي عن يمين الله عز وجل..."، قال الحاكم: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه وليس بموقوف فإن عبد الله بن سلام على تقدمه في معرفة قديمة من جملة الصحابة، وقد أسنده بذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير موضع والله أعلم"، ووافقه على تصحيحهِ الذهبيُّ، وخالفهما الألباني فقال:" ليس في إسناده ما يمكن التعلق به عليه إلا أنه من رواية محمد بن غالب وهو حافظ ثقة لكنه وهم في أحاديث كما قال الدارقطني فلا أدري لعل هذا الحديث مما وهم في متنه.."، وليس كما ظنّ رحمه الله، فإنه ثقة مجتمع عليه، ومع ذلك فلم يتفرد بالحديث، بل له متابعات كثيرة، فروى هذا الحديث كل من موسى بن إسماعيل وعبد العزيز بن أبان وعبد الله بن محمد والحجاج بن المنهال إضافة إلى عفان ومحمد بن كثير وأسد بن موسى في الزهد سبعتهم عن مهدي بن ميمون عن ابن أبي يعقوب بهذا، تابعه عليه معمر بن راشد عن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي يعقوب بالحديث،* *وقد خرجته بطرقه في مبحث استحباب التحلق يوم الجمعة قبل الصلاة، وللقعود شواهد أخرى:*
*وابتداءا من هذا الحديث الآتي وهو حديث عائشة وما بعده:* *فقد حكم عليهم ابن خزيمة وابن صاعد وغيرهما بالوضع، كما سيأتي في الفصل القادم، وتعقبهما أبو بكر النجاد والقاضي أبو يعلى بأنهما لم يبينا وجه الوضع فيها، ومن ثَمّ قبلوها واحتجوا بها، فلما اختلفوا في ذلك نظرتُ، فوجدتُ أن دراسة هذه الأسانيد من أصعب الأسانيد وأغمضها، وقد مكثت فيها عدة سنوات أبحث وأوصي وأراجع في الكتب، لأعرف هل هذه الأحاديث من قبيل الموضوع إن كان في رواتها من قد اتُّهم، أو أنها من الأحاديث الضعيفة التي يُعتبر بها إذا لم يكن في رواتها من اتهم، وقد توصلت لما سأذكر، وأستغفر الله من الخطإ والزلل والتقصير، وهذه الأحاديث هي:*
*الحديث العاشر: حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها**:**قال أبو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات: نا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ نا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ التَّمَّارُ نا أَبُو بَكْرٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ أَبِي مَعْمَر نا يُوسُفُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَرْبِ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ الأَشْعَرِي الْبَصْرِي حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَرْب عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَة عَنْ أَبِيه عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الْمَقَامِ الْمَحْمُودِ فَقَالَ: " وَعَدَنِي رَبِّيَ الْقُعُودَ عَلَى الْعَرْش"، أبو القاسم ثقة، وعلي بن عمر علي بن إبراهيم التمار البغدادي، وثقه الخطيب وقال: قال لي الأزهري والخلال: توفى في ربيع الأول سنة اثنتين وأربع مِئَة"، وأما ابن أَبِي مَعْمَر فهو الدوري الصَّفَّارُ، قال الخطيب: واسم أبي معمر محمد بن حزر بن سهل بن الهيثم أبو بكر الدوري الصفار، كان له دكان بباب الطاق في الصفارين وحدث عن يوسف بن أحمد بن حرب الأشعري، حدثنا عنه أبو الحسن بن الحمامي المقرئ وعلي بن الحسين بن دوما النعالي"، ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا، وقد ذكر أنه روى عنه اثنان، وكذلك روى عنه علي التمار وعلي بن أحمد بن عمر المقرئ وعمر بن إبراهيم المقرئ وعمر بن أحمد بن عثمان، وقد قال محمد بن أبي الفوارس: توفي أبو بكر عمر بن أحمد الصفار يعرف بابن أبي معمر.. سنة خمسين وثلاث مِئَة"، فأشار إلى أنه معروف، وترجمه الذهبي في تاريخه، وأما يوسُف بْن أَحْمَدَ بْن حَرْب وأبوه فلم أجد من ترجمهما بعد سنوات من البحث عنهما، إلا ما ذكره الخطيب سابقا، وخرج عن ابن أبي معمر الصفار حدثنا يوسف بن حرب الأشعري من ولد أبي موسى، فهما علة هذا الحديث، وكونهما غير مُتّهمين ولا مجروحين، فأرجو أن يُقبَل حديثهما في الشواهد، وهي كثيرة كما مرّ وسيأتي:*
*........ يتبع*
*كتبه أبو عيسى الزياني الجزائري*

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

- بارك الله فيكم ..
قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - في " الدرء " ( 3 / 19 ) :
( قد صنف القاضي أبو يعلى كتابه في إبطال التأويل ردا لكتاب ابن فورك وهو وإن كان أسند الأحاديث التي ذكرها وذكر من رواها ، ففيها عدة أحاديث موضوعة ؛ كحديث الرؤية عيانا ليلة المعراج ونحوه ، وفيها أشياء عن بعض السلف رواها بعض الناس مرفوعة ؛ كحديث قعود الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش ، رواه بعض الناس من طرق كثيرة مرفوعة ، وهي كلها موضوعة ، وإنما الثابت أنه عن مجاهد وغيره من السلف ، وكان السلف والأئمة يروونه ولا ينكرونه ويتلقونه بالقبول) .

وبغض النظر عن المسألة ، وقطعًا لتشغيب بعض الأشاعرة :
فقد قال السخاوي في " القول البديع " ( ص 115 - 116 ) :
( والمُقعد المُقرّب : يحتمل أن يُراد به الوسيلة ، أو المقام المحمود وجلوسه على العرش ..) .
ولم يُشنع عليه المحقق محمد عوامه ، كما هي عادتهم في التشنيع على شيخ الإسلام !

----------


## الطيب صياد

*إذا لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في ذلك شيء صريح ، فقول غيره ليس بحجة ما لم يكن إجماعا متيقنا عن جميع الأمَّة ، و بحثك يا أخي - و إن كنتُ مررتُ عليه مرورا - ففيه بعض التساهل البيِّن في الحكم على بعض الأسانيد ، و بالله التوفيق .*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

لا ينبغي أن يكون إغاظتنا للجهمية أو غيرهم بعقائد مخالفة لم تثبت وتجعل أهل السنة يوصفون بالتجسيم!

----------


## زياني

بل ثبت من ذلك الكثير والكثير، وقد ذكرت في البحث عدة أدلة صريحة في القعود، ليس يمكن لمسلم أن يدفعها، خاصة وأن المسألة فيها إجماع متيقن قاطع كما سأبين، وقال بها كل السلف وأهل الحديث، وأنكروا على من خالفها ، أو بالباطل تأولها، ونسبوه إلى الجهمية، فهل ترى كل السلف على ضلالة في الفهم والإستدلال ، وأنتم على حق، أم أن كل السلف يشنعون على أهل البدع بالخرافات والأباطيل، ويستدلون بالواهيات والمناكير، وأنتم أهل الحق والتدليل...؟..

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

السلام عليكم 
الأخ زياني 
لو تكرمت تضع مبحث مصـغـّر لترجمة سيف السدوسي 

وأسمحلي أقول لك لقد أتعبت نفسك فيما لا نفع فيه

فبحثك مبني على التخير من الأقوال 

والدليل نقلك موافقة الذهبي لحديث جلوس النبي بجـانب العرش على كرسي ! 

وتجنبك تضعيفه لحديث إقعاد النبي على العرش ! !

----------


## اعصار الامارات

لقد اطنب الشيخ الالباني في الكلام عن هذه الاحاديث وردها جميعا ، وبين انها كلها باطلة . 

واليك بيان ذلك : 

قال في السلسلة الضعيفة : 865 - " يجلسني على العرش " .
باطل .
ذكره الذهبي في " العلو" ( 55 طبع الأنصار ) من طريقين عن أحمد بن يونس عن سلمة الأحمر عن أشعث بن طليق عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : بينا أنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرأ عليه حتى بلغت ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا ) قال : فذكره .
وقال الذهبي : " هذا حديث منكر لا يفرح به ، وسلمة هذا متروك الحديث ، وأشعث لم يلحق ابن مسعود " . قلت : قد وجدت له طريقا أخرى موصولا عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا نحوه ، ولا يصح أيضا كما سيأتي بيانه برقم ( 5160 ) إن شاء الله تعالى .
ثم ذكره الذهبي نحوه عن عبد الله بن سلام موقوفا عليه وقال : " هذا موقوف ولا يثبت إسناده ، وإنما هذا شيء قاله مجاهد كما سيأتي " .
ثم رواه ( ص 73 ) من طريق ليث عن مجاهد نحوحديث ابن مسعود موقوفا على مجاهد . وكذلك رواه الخلال في " أصحاب ابن منده " ( 157 / 2 ) ، ثم قال الذهبي : " لهذا القول طرق خمسة ، وأخرجه ابن جرير في " تفسيره " ، وعمل فيه المروزي مصنفا " ! ثم رواه ( ص 78 ) من طريق عمر بن مدرك الرازي : حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم عن جويبر عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس موقوفا مثله .
قال : " إسناده ساقط ، وعمر هذا متروك ، وجويبر ( سقط الخبر من الأصل ولعله . مثله ) ، وهذا مشهور من قول مجاهد ، ويروى مرفوعا ، وهو باطل " .
قلت : ومما يدل على ذلك أنه ثبت في " الصحاح " أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العامة الخاصة بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن العجائب التي يقف العقل تجاهها حائرا أن يفتي بعض العلماء من المتقدمين بأثر مجاهد هذا كما ذكره الذهبي ( ص 100 - 101 و117 - 118 ) عن غير واحد منهم ، بل غلا بعض المحدثين فقال : لوأن حالفا حلف بالطلاق ثلاثا أن الله يقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش واستفتاني ، لقلت له : صدقت وبررت !
قال الذهبي رحمه الله : " فأبصر - حفظك الله من الهوى - كيف آل الغلو بهذا المحدث إلى وجوب الأخذ بأثر منكر ، واليوم فيردن الأحاديث الصريحة في العلو ، بل يحاول بعض الطغام أن يرد قوله تعالى : ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) " .
قلت : وإن مثل هذا الغلو لمما يحمل نفاة الصفات على التشبث بالاستمرار في نفيها ، والطعن بأهل السنة المثبتين لها ، ورميهم بالتشبيه والتجسيم ، ودين الحق بين الغالي فيه والجافي عنه ، فرحم الله امرءا آمن بما صح عن رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم كهذا الحديث ، فضلا عن مثل هذا الأثر !
وبهذه المناسبة أقول : إن مما ينكر في هذا الباب ما رواه أبو محمد الدشتي في " إثبات الحد " ( 144 / 1 - 2 ) من طريق أبي العز أحمد بن عبيد الله بن كادش : أنشدنا أبو طالب محمد بن علي الحربي : أنشدنا الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن عمر الدارقطني رحمه الله قال :  
حديث الشفاعة في أحمد ، إلى أحمد المصطفى نسنده .... فأما حديث إقعاده على العرش فلا نجحده 
أمروا الحديث على وجهه ولا تدخلوا فيه ما يفسده .... ولا تنكروا أنه قاعد ولا تجحدوا أنه يقعده . 
فهذا إسناد لا يصح ، من أجل أبي العز هذا ، فقد أورده ابن العماد في وفيات سنة ( 526 ) من " الشذرات " ( 4 / 78 ) وقال : " قال عبد الوهاب الأنماطي : كان مخلطا " .
وأما شيخه أبو طالب وهو العشاري فقد أورده في وفيات سنة ( 451 ) وقال ( 3 / 289 ) : " كان صالحا خيرا عالما زاهدا " . فاعلم أن إقعاده صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش ليس فيه إلا هذا الحديث الباطل ، وأما قعوده تعالى على العرش فليس فيه حديث يصح ، ولا تلازم بينه وبين الاستواء عليه كما لا يخفى . وقد وقفت فيه على حديثين ، أنا ذاكرهما لبيان حالهما : 

866 - " 
إن كرسيه وسع السماوات والأرض ، وإنه يقعد عليه ، ما يفضل منه مقدار أربع أصابع - ثم قال بأصابعه فجمعها - وإن له أطيطا كأطيط الرحل الجديد إذا ركب من ثقله " . 
منكر . 
رواه أبو العلاء الحسن بن أحمد الهمداني في فتياله حول الصفات ( 100 / 1 ) من طريق الطبراني عن عبيد الله بن أبي زياد القطواني : حدثنا يحيى بن أبي بكير : حدثنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن عبيد الله بن خليفة عن عمر بن الخطاب قال : أتت امرأة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : ادع الله أن يدخلني الجنة ، فعظم الرب عز وجل ، ثم قال : فذكره . 
ورواه الضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " ( 1 / 59 ) من طريق الطبراني به ، ومن طرق أخرى عن ابن أبي بكير به . وكذلك رواه أبو محمد الدشتي في " كتاب إثبات الحد " ( 134 - 135 ) من طريق الطبراني وغيره عن ابن أبي بكير به ولكنه قال : " هذا حديث صحيح ، رواته على شرط البخاري ومسلم " .
كذا قال : وهو خطأ بين مزدوج فليس الحديث بصحيح ، ولا رواته على شرطهما ، فإن عبد الله بن خليفة لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ، وتوثيقه لا يعتد به كما تقدم بيانه مرارا ، ولذلك قال الذهبي في ابن خليفة هذا : " لا يكاد يعرف " ، فأنى للحديث الصحة ؟ ! بل هو حديث منكر عندي . 
ومثله حديث ابن إسحاق في " المسند " وغيره ، وفي آخره : " إن عرشه لعلى سماواته وأرضه هكذا مثل القبة ، وإنه ليئط به أطيط الرحل بالراكب " . وابن إسحاق مدلس ، ولم يصرح بالسماع في شيء من الطرق عنه ، ولذلك قال الذهبي في " العلو" ( ص 23 ) : " هذا حديث غريب جدا فرد ، وابن إسحاق حجة في المغازي إذا أسند ، وله مناكير وعجائب ، فالله أعلم أقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا أم لا ؟ وأما الله عز وجل فليس كمثله شيء جل جلاله ، وتقدست أسماؤه ، ولا إله غيره . ( قال : ) . " الأطيط الواقع بذات العرش من جنس الأطيط الحاصل في الرحل ، فذاك صفة للرحل وللعرش ، ومعاذ الله أن نعده صفة لله عز وجل . ثم لفظ الأطيط لم يأت به نص ثابت " .

هذا حال الحديث وهو الأول من حديثي القعود على العرش ) 


وقال ايضا :  
5008 - ( في قول الله عز وجل : (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا) . قال : يجلسه فيما بينه وبين جبريل ، ويشفع لأمته ، فذلك المقام المحمود ) . 
باطل . 
أخرجه الطبراني في "الكبير" (3/ 163/ 2) عن أبي صالح عبد الله بن صالح : حدثني ابن لهيعة عن عطاء بن دينار الهذلي عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس أنه قال : ... فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ، وله علتان :
الأولى : الانقطاع بين الهذلي وسعيد ، قال الحافظ : "صدوق ؛ إلا أن روايته عن سعيد بن جبير من صحيفة" . 
والأخرى : ضعف ابن لهيعة . 
وقال الهيثمي (7/ 51) : "رواه الطبراني ، وفيه ابن لهيعة ؛ وهو ضعيف إذا لم يتابع . وعطاء بن دينار ؛ قيل : لم يسمع من سعيد بن جبير" )


وقال ايضا :  




6465 - ( { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} ؛ قال : يجلسني معه على السرير ) .باطل .



أخرجه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس" (3/150/1) من طريق علي ابن عمر القزويني : حدثنا يوسف بن الفضل الصيدناني : حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الرزاق : حدثنا محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي : حدثنا عبداله بن إدريس عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ... فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد غريب ، محمد بن سعد - كاتب الواقدي - ثقة حافظ من رجال "التهذيب" ، وكذا من فوقه .
وأما إبراهيم بن عبد الرزاق ؛ فلم أعرفه ، وفي طبقته ما في "تاريخ بغداد" (6/134 - 135) : "إبراهيم بن عبد الرزاق الضرير . حدث عن إسماعيل بن أبي مسعود وسعيد ابن سليمان المعروف بـ (سعدويه) الواسطي . روى عنه محمد بن مخلد الدوري ..
قال الدارقطني : بغدادي ثقة".
قلت : فمن المحتمل أن يكون هو هذا .
وعلي بن عمر القزويني ، فقد ترجمه الخطيب (12/43) بروايته عن جمع ، وقال : "كتبنا عنه ، وكان أحد الزهاد المذكورين ، من عباد الله الصالحين ، يقرأ القرآن ، ويروي الحديث ، لا يخرج من بيته إلا للصلاة ، وكان وافر العقل ، صحيح الرأي ... مات (442) ... ".
وأما شيخه يوسف بن الفضل الصيدناني ؛ فلم أجد له ترجمة ، وأظن أنه آفة هذا الحديث الباطل المخالف لأحاديث جمع من الصحابة بعضها في "البخاري" (4718) : أن المقام المحمود هي شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم الكبرى يوم القيامة . وراجع إن شئت "ظلال الجنة" (2/784 و 785 و789 و804 و813) ، و "الصحيحة" (2369 و 2370) ، و "الدر المنثور" (4/197) .
أضف إلى ذلك أنه يستغله أعداء السنة وأفراخ الجهمية ؛ ليطعنوا في أهل السنة الذين يثبتون الصفات الإلهية الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة ، مع التنزيه التام ، ويرموهم بالتجسيم والتشبيه الذي عرفوا بمحاربته - كما يحاربون التعطيل - ، كمثل الكوثري وأذنابه ، وكالغماري والسقاف ونحوهما ، كفى الله المسلمين شرهم .
هذا ، وقد كنت خرجت الحديث في المجلد الثاني من هذه "السلسلة" برقم (865) من حدري ابن مسعود ، وبينت علته ونكارته هناك ، وأنه روي عن مجاهد مقطوعا ، وعن غيره موقوفا ، وذكرت مستنكرا موقف بعض العلماء منه .
ثم أتبعته بحديث منكر ، وآخر موضوع ، فيهما نسبة القعود إلى الله على كرسيه . وفي الأول منهما زيادة نصها :
"ما يفضل منه مقدار أربع أصابع ".
وذكرت تساهل بعضهم في توثيق رجالهما ، وتقوية إسنادهما ، فراجعه ، فإنه مهم .
كما كنت ذكرت في مقدمة كتابي المطبوع "مختصر العلو" (ص 15 - 17) ، اضطراب موقف الذهبي بالنسبة لأثر مجاهد ، مع تصريحه بأن رفعه باطل .
وبهذه المناسبة أريد أن أبين للقراء موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من تلك الزيادة في الحديث الأول ، فقد ذكر أن بعض المحدثين رووها بلفظ : "إلا أربع أصابع" .
فهذه تثبت (الأربع) ، وتلك تنفيها - كما هو ظاهر - فضعف الشيخ رحمه الله الحديث بالروايتين لاضطرابهما ، مع ملاحظته أن المعنى الذي كل منهما لا يليق بجلال الله وعظمته ، فقال كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (16/436) : "فلو لم يكن في الحديث إلا اختلاف الروايتين ؛ هذه تنفي ما أثبتت هذه ، [ يعني تكفي في تضعيفه ] ، ولا يمكن مع ذلك الجزم بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد الإثبات ، وأنه يفضل من العرش أربع أصابع لا يستوي عليها الرب ! وهذا معنى غريب ليس له شاهد قط في شيء من الروايات ، بل هو يقتضي أن يكون العرش أعظم من الرب وأكبر ، وهذا باطل ، مخالف للكتاب والسنة وللعقل .
ويقتضي أيضا أنه إنما عرف عظمة الرب بتعظيم العرش المخلوق ، وقد جعل العرش أعظم منه ، فما عظم الرب إلا بالمقايسة بمخلوق ، وهو أعظم من الرب . وهذا معنى فاسد مخالف لما علم من الكتاب والسنة والعقل .
فإن طريقة القرآن في ذلك أن يبين عظمة الرب ،وأنه أعظم من كل ما يعلم عظمته ، فيذكر عظمة المخلوقات ، ويبين أن الرب أعظم منها " .
ثم استشهد الشيخ ببعض الأحاديث على ذلك ، وذهب إلى أن الصواب في رواية الحديث النفي . يعني من حيث المعنى ؛ كما تقدم بيانه منه بيانا شافيا رحمه الله تعالى .
وفي ذلك ما يؤيد حكمي على الحديث بالبطلان هنا وهناك من حيث المعنى ، وإن كان ذلك غير لازم من حيث المبنى ، فليكن هذا منك على ذكر .
ومما تقدم يتبين لقرائنا دجل ذاك السقاف ، أو أولئك الذين يؤلفون له ويتسترون باسمه ؛ حين يكذبون أو يكذب على أهل العلم والسنة أحياء وأمواتا لا يرقبون فيهم إلا ولا ذمة ، ولا سيما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : فإنه لفساد عقيدته ، وجهله وقلة فهمه لا يتورع عن التصريح ورميه بأنه مجسم ، وبغير ذلك
من الأباطيل التي تدل على أنه مستكبر معاند للحق الجلي الناصع ، فرسائله التي يؤلفونها وينشرونها له تباعا مشحونة بالبهت والافتراء والأكاذيب وقلب الحقائق ؛ بحيث أنها لو جمعت لكانت مجلدا كبيرا بل مجلدات ، فها هي رسالته التي نشرها في هذه السنة (1414) في الرد على الأخ الفاضل سفر
الحوالي طافحة - على صغرها وحقارتها - بالمين والتضليل والافتراء على السلفيين الذين ينبزهم بلقب (المتمسلفين) ! وعلى الأخ الفاضل بصورة [ خاصة ] ، وعلى شيخ الإسلام بصورة أخص .
وليس غرض الآن الرد عليه ، فإن الوقت أضيق وأعز من ذلك ، وإنما أردت بمناسبة هذا الحديث أن أقدم إلى القراء مثلا واحدا من مئات افتراءاته وأكاذيبه وتقليبه للحقائق ، التي تشبه ما يفعله اليهود بإخواننا الفلسطينيين اليوم الذين ينطلقون من قاعدتهم الصهيونية : (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) ! الأمر الذي يؤكد للقراء أنه لا يخشى الله ، ولا يستحي من عباد الله ، وإلا لما تجرأ على الافتراء عليهم ، والله عز وجل يقول { إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله }.
لقد نسب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عدة أقوال هو منها براء براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب [ عليهما السلام] ، بل هو يقول بخلافها !! ويهمنا الآن بيان فرية واحدة من تلك الفريات ، فقال في مقدمة رسالته المشار إليها (ص 2 - 3) بعد أن نسب إليه عدة فريات : "ويقول : إن المقام المحمود الذي وعدنا به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو جلوسه بجنب الله على العرش في المساحة المتبقية ، والمقدرة عند هذه الطائفة بأربع أصابع (1) !!! وغير ذلك ن الترهات".
وفي الحاشية قال : (1) انظر "منهاج سنته"(!) (1/260) وكتاب "بدائع الفوائد" لتلميذه ابن قيم الجوزية (4/39 - 40) ".
وإحالته فيما نسبه إلى الشيخ مما يزيد القراء قناعة بدجله ، وأنه يتعمد الكذب والافتراء عليه ، وأنه لا يبالي بقرائه إذا اكتشفوا {تشابهت قلوبهم} ، وهذا نص كلامه رحمه الله منقولا بطريقة التصوير ، ليكون القراء على يقين من ذلك الإفك المبين : ((( وأما قوله إنه يفضل عنه العرش من كل جانب أربع أصابع فهذا لا أعرف قائلا له ولا ناقلا ولكن روى في حديث عبد الله بن خليفة أنه ما يفضل من العرش أربع أصابع يروى بالنفى ويروى بالإثبات والحديث قد طعن فيه غير واحد من المحدثين كالإسماعيلي وابن الجوزي ومن الناس من ذكر له شواهد وقواه ولفظ النفى لا يرد عليه شيء فإن مثل هذا اللفظ يرد لعموم النفى كقول النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ما في السماء موضع أربع أصابع إلا وملك قائم أو قاعد أو راكع أو ساجد أي ما فيها موضع ومنه قول العرب ما في السماء قدر كف سحابا
وذلك لأن الكف يقدر به الممسوحات كما يقدر بالذراع وأصغر الممسوحات التي يقدرها الإنسان من أعضائه كفه فصار هذا مثلا لأقل شيء فإذا قيل إنه ما يفضل من العرش أربع أصابع كان المعنى ما يفضل منه شيء والمقصود هنا بيان أن الله أعظم وأكبر من العرش ومن المعلوم أن الحديث إن لم يكن النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم قاله فليس علينا منه وإن كان قد قاله فلم يجمع بين النفي والإثبات وإن كان قاله بالنفى لم يكن قاله بالإثبات والذين قالوه بالإثبات ذكروا فيه ما يناسب أصولهم كما قد بسط في غير هذا الموضع فهذا وأمثاله سواء كان حقا أو باطلا لا يقدح في مذهب أهل السنة ولا يضرهم لأنه بتقدير أن يكون باطلا ليس هو قول جماعتهم بل غايته أنه قد قالته طائفة
ورواه بعض الناس وإذا كان باطلا رده جمهور أهل السنة كما يردون غير ذلك فإن كثيرا من المسلمين يقول كثيرا من الباطل فما يكون هذا ضار لدين المسلمين وفي أقوال الإمامية من
المنكرات ما يعرف مثل هذا فيه لو كان قد قاله بعض أهل السنة ))) .
هذا كلام الشيخ رحمه الله ، فأين فيه ما عزاه السقاف وأعوانه إليه ؟!
سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم . بل فيه حكايته الخلاف في صحة حديث الأصابع ، وعدم جزمه هو بصحته ، وإن كان هذا مستغربا منه ، لأن علته الجهالة والعنعنة - كما كنت بينته هناك - .
وختاما : كلمة حق لا بد لي منها :
إذا كان حقا أن الله تعالى أعظم من العرش ، ومن كل شيء - كما بينه شيخ الإسلام فيما تقدم - ، فيكون اعتقاد أن الله يجلس محمدا معه على العرش باطلا بداهة .
وأما إجلاسه على العرش دون المعية ، فهو ممكن جائز لأن العرش خلق من خلق الله ، فسواء أجلسه عليه ، أو على منبر من نور - كما جاء ذلك في المتحابين في الله ، وفي المقسطين العادلين - لا فرق بين الأمرين ، لكن لا نرى القول بالإجلاس على العرش ؛ لعدم ثبوت الحديث به ، وإن حكاه ابن القيم عن جمع - كما تقدمت الإشارة إلى ذلك- . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ) . 

وقال في مختصر العلو : ( ..... والمقصود من ذلك أن رواية الأحاديث الضعيفة من بعض المحدثين هو مما يعاب عليهم من قبل المخالفين لهم وإن كان هؤلاء يفعلون ما هو أسوأ من ذلك كما أوضحه شيخ الإسلام في الكلام الذي أحلناك عليه آنفا 
ومن أشهر من أخذ ذلك عليهم في هذا العصر ويتخذه حجة في تسخيفهم وتضليلهم الشيخ الكوثري المعروف بعدائه الشديد لأهله السنة والحديث ونبزه إياهم بلقب الحشوية والمجسمة وهو في ذلك ظالم لهم مفتر ولكن - والحق يقال - قد يجد أحيانا في ما يرويه بعضهم من الأحاديث والآثار ما يدعم به فريته مثل الحديث المروي في تفسير قوله تعالى : { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا } قال : يجلسني على العرش . 
رواه المصنف ( ص 74 - 75 ) عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا وضعفه جدا بقوله : ( مرسله الأحمر متروك الحديث ) . ورواه ( ص 99 ) عن ابن عباس مثله موقوفا . وقال : ( إسناده ساقط وعمر بن مدرك الرازي متروك وهذا مشهور من قول مجاهد ويروى مرفوعا وهو باطل ) 
وقد خرجت الحديثين في ( الضعيفة ) ( 871 ) 
وقال في ترجمة محمد بن مصعب العابد كما يأتي : 
( فأما قضية قعود نبينا على العرش فلم يثبت في ذلك نص بل في الباب حديث واه وما فسر به مجاهد الآية كما ذكرناه ) 
قلت : ولو أن المصنف رحمه الله تعالى وقف عند هذا البيان الواضح في أنه ليس في الباب نص ملزم للأخذ به لكان قد أحسن وسد بذلك الطريق على أهل الأهواء أن يتخذوا ذلك ذريعة للطعن في أهل السنة والحديث كما فعل الكوثري هنا بالذات في مقدمته لكتاب ( تبين كذب المفتري فيما نسب إلى الإمام أبي الحسن الأشعري ) ( ص 64 ) فقد قال فيهم بعد أن نبزهم بلقب الحشوية - أسوة بسلفه من الجهمية - وغيرهم ( 1 ) : 
( ويقولون في الله مالا يجوزه الشرع ولا العقل من إثبات الحركة له ( تعالى ) والنقلة ( ويعني بهما النزول ) والحد والجهة ( يعني العلو ) والقعود والإقعاد ) . فيعني هذا الذي نحن في صدد بيانه عدم ثبوته 
أقول : لو أن المؤلف رحمه الله وقف عند ما ذكرنا لأحسن ولكنه لم يقنع بذلك بل سود أكثر من صفحة كبيرة في نقل أقوال من أفتى بالتسليم بأثر مجاهد في تفسير قوله تعالى : { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا } قال : يجلسه أو يقعده على العرش . بل قال بعضهم : ( أنا منكر على كل من رد هذا الحديث وهو عندي رجل سوء متهم ) بل ذكر عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال : هذا تلقته العلماء بقبول إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال التي تراها في الأصل ولا حاجة بنا إلى استيعابها في هذه المقدمة . وذكر في ( مختصره ) المسمى ب ( الذهبية ) أسماء جمع آخرين من المحدثين سلموا بهذا الأثر ولم يتعقبهم بشيء هناك . وأما هنا فموقفه مضطرب أشد الاضطراب فبينما تراه يقول في آخر ترجمة محمد بن مصعب العابد عقب قول من تلك الأقوال ( ص 126 ) : ( فأبصر - حفظك الله من الهوى - كيف آل الفكر بهذا المحدث إلى وجوب الأخذ بأثر منكر . . . ) 
فأنت إذا أمعنت النظر في قوله هذا ظننت أنه ينكر هذا الأثر ولا يعتقده ويلزمه ذلك ولا يتردد فيه ولكنك ستفاجأ بقوله ( ص 143 ) بعد أن أشار إلى هذا الأثر عقب ترجمة حرب الكرماني : 
( وغضب العلماء لإنكار هذه المنقبة العظيمة التي انفرد بها سيد البشر ويبعد أن يقول مجاهد ذلك إلا بتوقيف . . . ) 
ثم ذكر أشخاصا آخرين ممن سلموا بهذا الأثر غير من تقدم فإذا أنت فرغت من قراءة هذا قلت : لقد رجع الشيخ من إنكاره إلى التسليم به لأنه قال : إنه لا يقال إلا بتوقيف ولكن سرعان ما تراه يستدرك على ذلك بقوله بعد سطور : ( ولكن ثبت في ( الصحاح ) أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العامة الخاصة بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 
قلت : وهذا هو الحق في تفسير المقام المحمود دون شك ولا ريب للأحاديث التي أشار إليها المصنف رحمه الله تعالى وهو الذي صححه الإمام ابن جرير في ( تفسيره ) ( 15 / 99 ) ثم القرطبي ( 10 / 309 ) وهو الذي لم يذكر الحافظ ابن كثير غيره وساق الأحاديث المشار إليها . بل هو الثابت عند مجاهد نفسه من طريقين عنه عند ابن جرير . وذاك الأثر عنه ليس له طريق معتبر فقد ذكر المؤلف ( ص 125 ) أنه روي عن ليث بن أبي سليم وعطاء بن السائب وأبي يحيى القتات وجابر بن يزيد ) . قلت : والأولان مختلطان والآخران ضعيفان بل الأخير متروك متهم ولست أدري ما الذي منع المصنف - عفا الله عنه - من الاستقرار على هذا القول وعلى جزمه بأن هذا الأثر منكر كما تقدم عنه فإنه يتضمن نسبة القعود على العرش لله عز وجل وهذا يسلتزم نسبة الاستقرار عليه الله تعالى وهذا مما لم يرد فلا يجوز اعتقاده ونسبته إلى الله عز وجل ولذلك ترى المؤلف رحمه الله أنكر على من قال ممن جاء بعد القرون الثلاثة : إن الله استوى استواء استقرار ) كما تراه في ترجمة ( 140 - أبو أحمد القصاب ) . وصرح في ترجمة ( 161 البغوي ) أنه لا يعجبه تفسير ( استوى ) ب ( استقر ) . بل إنه بالغ في إنكار لفظة ( بذاته ) على جمع ممن قال : ( هو تعالى فوق عرشه بذاته ) لعدم ورودها عن السلف مع أنها مفسرة لقولهم باستواء الله على خلقه حقيقة استواء يليق بجلاله وكماله واعتبرها من فضول الكلام فانظرترجمة ( 136 - ابن أبي زيد ) و ( 144 - يحيى بن عمار ) و ( 146 - أبو عمر الطلمنكي ) و ( 149 - أبو نصر السجزي ) 
وهذه اللفظة ( بذاته ) وإن كانت عندي معقولة المعنى وأنه لا بأس من ذكرها للتوضيح فهي كاللفظة الأخرى التي كثر ورودها في عقيدة السلف وهي لفظة ( بائن ) في قولهم ( هو تعالى على عرشه بائن من خلقه ) . وقد قال هذا جماعة منهم كما ستراه في هذا ( المختصر ) في التراجم الآتية ( 45 - عبد الله بن أبي جعفر الرازي ) و ( 53 - هشام بن عبيد الله الرازي ) و ( 56 - سنيد بن داود المصيصي الحافظ ) ( 67 - إسحاق بن راهويه عالم خراسان ) وذكره عن ابن المبارك و ( 77 - أبو زرعة الرازي ) و ( 87 - أبو حاتم الرازي ) وحكياه عن العلماء في جميع الأمصار . و ( 79 - يحيى بن معاذ الرازي ) و ( 84 - عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي الحافظ و ( 103 أبو جعفر ابن أبي شيبة ) وكل هؤلاء من القرون الثلاثة المشهود لهم بالخيرية ثم ( 108 - حماد البوشنجي الحافظ ) وحكاه عن أهل الأمصار ( 109 - إمام الأئمة ابن خزيمة ) . و ( 125 - أبو القاسم الطبراني ) و ( 133 - ابن بطة ) و ( 141 - أبو نعيم الأصبهاني ) وعزاه إلى السلف . و ( 142 - معمر بن زياد ) و ( 155 - الفقيه نصر المقدسي ) و ( 158 - شيخ الإسلام الأنصاري ) و ( 164 - ابن موهب ) 
قلت : ومن هذا العرض يتبين أن هاتين اللفظتين : ( ذاته ) و ( بائن ) لم تكونا معروفين في عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم . ولكن لما ابتدع الجهم وأتباعه القول بأن الله في كل مكان اقتضى ضرورة البيان أن يتلفظ هؤلاء الأئمة الأعلام بلفظ ( بائن ) دون أن ينكره أحد منهم .
ومثل وهذا تماما قولهم في القرآن الكريم أنه غير مخلوق فإن هذه لا تعرفها الصحابة أيضا وإنما كانوا يقولون فيه : كلام الله تبارك وتعالى لا يزيدون على ذلك وكان ينبغي الوقوف فيه عند هذا الحد لولا قول جهم وأشياعه من المعتزلة : إنه مخلوق ولكن إذا نطق هؤلاء بالباطل وجب على أهل الحق أن ينطقوا بالحق ولو بتعابير وألفاظ لم تكن معروفة من قبل وإلى هذه الحقيقة أشار الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى حين سئل عن الواقفة الذين لا يقولون في القرآن إنه مخلوق أو غير مخلوق هل لهم رخصة أن يقول الرجل : ( كلام الله ) ثم يسكت ؟ قال : ولم يسكت ؟ لولا ما وقع فيه الناس كان يسعه السكوت ولكن حيث تكلموا فيما تكلموا لأي شيء لا يتكلمون ؟ ( 1 ) سمعه أبو داود منه كما في ( مسائله ) ( ص 263 - 264 ) 
قلت : والمقصود أن المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى أقر لفظة ( بائن ) لتتابع أولئك الأئمة عليها دون نكير من أحد منهم وأنكر اللفظة الأخرى وهي ( بذاته ) لعدم تواردها في أقوالهم . إلا بعض المتأخرين منهم فأنكر ذلك مبالغة منه في المحافظة على نهج السلف مع أن معناها في نفسه سليم وليس فيها إثبات ما لم يرد فكنت أحب له رحمه الله أن لا يتردد في إنكار نسبة القعود إلى الله تعالى وإقعاده محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرشه ما دام أنه لم يأت به نص ملزم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعناه ليس له شاهد في السنة ومعناه ولفظه لم يتوارد على ألسنة الأئمة وهذا هو الذي يدل عليه بعض كلماته المتقدمة حول هذا الأثر ولكنه لما رأى كثيرا من علماء الحديث أقروه لم يجرؤ على التزام التصريح بالإنكار وإنما تارة وتارة والله تعالى يغفر لنا وله .
ومن العجيب حقا أن يعتمد هذا الأثر الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى فإنه نقل كلام القاضي أبي يعلى فيه وبعض أسماء القائلين به ثم قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ( قلت : وهو قول ابن جرير الطبري وإمام هؤلاء كلهم مجاهد إمام التفسير وهو قول أبي الحسن الدارقطني ومن شعره فيه ) 
ثم ذكره المصنف فيما يأتي في ترجمة ( 134 - الدراقطني ) وزاد بيتا رابعا لعل المصنف تعمد حذفه : 
( ولا تنكروا أنه قاعد ولا تنكروا أنه يقعده ) 
قلت : وقد عرفت أن ذلك لم يثبت عن مجاهد بل صح عنه ما يخالفه كما تقدم . وما عزاه للدارقطني لا يصح إسناده كما بيناه في ( الأحاديث الضعيفة ) ( 870 ) وأشرت إلى ذلك تحت ترجمة الدارقطني الآتية . وجعل ذلك قولا لابن جرير فيه نظر لأن كلامه في ( التفسير ) يدور على إمكان وقوع ذلك كما سبق لا أنه وقع وتحقق ولذلك قال الإمام القرطبي في ( تفسيره ) ( 10 / 311 ) : ( وعضد الطبري جواز ذلك بشطط من القول وهو لا يخرج إلا على تلطف في المعنى وفيه بعد ولا ينكر مع ذلك أن يروى والعلم يتأوله ) 
ثم بين وجه تأويله بما لا حاجة بنا إلى ذكره والنظر فيه ما دام أنه أثر غير مرفوع ولو افترض أنه في حكم المرفوع فهو في حكم المرسل الذي لا يحتج به في الفروع فضلا عن الأصول كما ذكرت ذلك أو نحوه فيما يأتي من التعليق على قولة بعضهم : ( ولا نتكلم في حديث فيه فضيلة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء ) التعليق ( 265 ) 
ولعل المصنف رحمه الله تعالى يشير إلى ذلك بقوله في ترجمة ( 165 - القاضي العلامة أبو بكر بن العربي ) وقد نقل عنه القول بهذا القعود معه على العرش : قال : ( وما علمت للقاضي مستندا في قوله هذا سوى قول مجاهد ) 
وخلاصة القول : إن قول مجاهد هذا - وإن صح عنه - لا يجوز أن يتخذ دينا وعقيدة ما دام أنه ليس له شاهد من الكتاب والسنة فيا ليت المصنف إذ ذكره عنده جزم برده وعدم صلاحيته للاحتجاج به ولم يتردد فيه فإنه هو اللائق به وبتورعه من إثبات كلمة ( بذاته ) والله المستعان ) 
انتهى ما اردت نقله عن الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في بيان بطلان هذا الاثر وسقوطه ، وان كان النقل طويل جدا ، وقد ابرزت بعض المواضع من كلامه بخط كبير وبلون ازرق حتى يرى القارى خلاصة القول في هذه المسألة . 
فهذا كلام محدث العصر الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله ! ، فكيف تدعي يا اخي زياني بقولك:



> أن المسألة فيها إجماع متيقن قاطع


 
؟؟؟؟ 
يا اخواني الكرام : لا تجعلوا للجهمية ممسكا عليكم ليصفوكم بالتجسيم كما فعل الكوثري واذنابه ، ولنكتفي بالصحيح ، ولندع الضعيف والموضوع جانبا كما فعل الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله .


نسال الله السلامة .

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

أثابك الله يا صاحب الامارات أجدت وأفدت بنقل كلام الإمام البصير بأهل البدع الألباني رحمه الله.
 فعض عليه يا طالب العلم بالنواجذ ولا تلتفت لعجلة بعض المنتسبين للسنة؛ يطلقون إطلاقات يستغلها أهل البدع استغلالاً رخيصاً في التلبيس على العوام والصد عن عقيدة السلف.
استمع لشيخ الاسلام وهو يقول في الصفدية (1/287):
وقد رأيت غير واحد من المصنفين في السنة على مذهب أهل الحديث من أصحاب مالك وأحمد والشافعي وغيرهم من الصوفية وأهل الحديث وأهل الكلام منهم؛ يحتجون في أصول الدين بأحاديث لا يجوز أن يعتمد عليها في فضائل الأعمال فضلا عن مسألة فقه فضلا عن أصول الدين.
والأئمة كانوا يروون ما في الباب من الأحاديث التي لم يعلم أنها كذب من المرفوع والمسند والموقوف وآثار الصحابة والتابعين؛ لأن ذلك يقوي بعضه بعضا كما تذكر المسألة من أصول الدين ويذكر فيها مذاهب الأئمة والسلف. 
 فثم أمور تذكر للإعتماد، وأمور تذكر للإعتضاد، وأمور تذكر لأنها لم يعلم أنها من نوع الفساد. انتهى
إذا علمت العلة من صنيع (بعض) العلماء في ذكر أثر مجاهد وأشباهه مسنداً مع غيره من أدلة الباب إستئناسا، ولهم حظ من النظر في ذلك في زمانهم؛ فكيف يجعله من يجعله اليوم من صلب العقيدة بل من أصولها ويشتغل باشهاره ليلج منه أهل البدع طغياناً على أهل السنة وافتراءً عليهم، مع مخالفته في الصفة الخاصة التي تضمنها لنصوص متواترة في تقرير الأصل المتفق عليه وهو علو الله واستواؤه على عرشه وإن وافقها من وجه؛  فيأتي أهل البدع ويستغلونه في التشغيب على الأصل المتفق عليه؛  وهذا على أقل أحواله من باب حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، كيف وهو مجرد أثر عن تابعي.
فالأناة الأناة يا طلبة العلم لا تؤتى عقيدة السلف من قبلكم، ولا يظنن أحد أن كل مسألة عقدية إذا درست حديثياً صارت عرضة للمناقشة والتنقيح!!.

----------


## زياني

لا معنى لكلام أي أحد خالف السلف ، وقد ذكر الإمام أحمد وكثير من أئمة الحديث وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والمئات من أهل الحديث أن كل السلف تلقوا أحاديث القعود بالقبول وبدعوا كل من خالفها وقد ذكرت بحمد الله الكثير من الادلة في ذلك فمن خالف الأدلة والسلف عليه أن يأتي بكلام السلف من أهل القرون الأولى وليناقش الأدلة التي ذكرتها بالبيان والتعليل لا بالتقليدا والتضليل، ولا داعي لإعادة ذكر تلم الأدلة فقد ناقشت قول من ضعفها وبينت صحتها بالدليل القاطع ومن صححها من أئمة الحديث وذكرت أنهم بدعوا وضللوا كل من خالفها، وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف والله المستعان من رد الأدلة الكثبرة بمجرد التعصب والتقليد.

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

> وذكرت أنهم بدعوا وضللوا كل من خالفها، وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف والله المستعان من رد الأدلة الكثبرة بمجرد التعصب والتقليد.


لا تعليق!!

اللهم اشغلنا بما يرضيك إلى ما يرضيك، واسلك بنا سبل الأئمة في الدين دعاة عقيدة السلف بالحق وللحق.

----------


## اعصار الامارات

> وذكرت أنهم بدعوا وضللوا كل من خالفها، وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف والله المستعان من رد الأدلة الكثبرة بمجرد التعصب والتقليد.


!!؟؟

ماهذا الكلام اخي الكريم !؟

اتق الله وعد غلى رشدك ، فالمسالة التي تدعيها ليس فيها اجماع ابدا ، بل أكثر العلماء على خلاف ماقلت ، والرجال يُعرفون بالحق ، وليس العكس يا اخي الكريم 

قال الامام الطبري في تفسيره ج17/ص 526 : ( ثم اختلف أهل التأويل في معنى ذلك المقام المحمود ، فقال أكثر أهل العلم: ذلك هو المقام الذي هو يقومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة للشفاعة للناس ليريحهم ربهم من عظيم ما هم فيه من شدّة ذلك اليوم ) 


فتنبه اخي لما تقوله بارك الله فيك .

فلا تكن سببا في ولوج اهل البدع الى منهجنا .


فكم ترك الاوائل للاواخر .

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> لا معنى لكلام أي أحد خالف السلف ، وقد ذكر الإمام أحمد وكثير من أئمة الحديث وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والمئات من أهل الحديث أن كل السلف تلقوا أحاديث القعود بالقبول وبدعوا كل من خالفها وقد ذكرت بحمد الله الكثير من الادلة في ذلك فمن خالف الأدلة والسلف عليه أن يأتي بكلام السلف من أهل القرون الأولى وليناقش الأدلة التي ذكرتها بالبيان والتعليل لا بالتقليدا والتضليل، ولا داعي لإعادة ذكر تلم الأدلة فقد ناقشت قول من ضعفها وبينت صحتها بالدليل القاطع ومن صححها من أئمة الحديث وذكرت أنهم بدعوا وضللوا كل من خالفها، وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف والله المستعان من رد الأدلة الكثبرة بمجرد التعصب والتقليد.


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

كما قلت لك 

أنت تتخير من أقوال العلماء

والآن تريد أن توثـّق سيف السدوسي 

فأقول ماذا تقول عن أعلام التفسير كالطبري وأبن كثير ؟ ؟ ؟
وعن أبن أبي عاصم ؟
وعن الإمام البخاري ؟

جاء ذكره في ( كتاب السنة لإبن أبي عاصم ) 


 باب في ذكر شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال أبن أبي عاصم في السنة 
786 سيف السدوسي فلم أجده وفي طبقته سيف أب عائذ السعدي روى عن يزيد بن البراء تابعي روى عنه الجريري ترجمة البخاري وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان وهو في عداد المجهولين فلعله هو من المحتمل أن السدوسي تحرف على الناسخ من السعدي والله أعلم‏.‏
---
قال الإمام البخاري في التاريخ الكبير 
2317 -...... وقال سلم بن جعفر عن الجريري نا سيف السدوسي عن عبد الله بن سلام قال إن محمدا يوم القيامة بين يدي الرب عز و جل ولا يعرف لسيف سماع من بن سلام 

فكيف ستجعل من قول الخلال رحمة الله عليه إجماعا ً 
بعد قول الطبري الذي لا يخفاك وتجاهل إبن كثير للرواية 
وجهالة سيف السدوسي وعدم وجود توثيق له في كتب الرجال بل لا يوجد له في التهذيبين 
وإن وثـّقته بقول الخلال

ماذا تقول في قول البخاري السالف؟ ؟؟

أتق الله يا زياني 

وإن كنت تريد القول الراجح فهو بالدليل والإجماع 

وليس الإجماع ( الموهوم ) بلا دليل 

لأن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة 

أتباع السنة ( والإجماع عليها ) 

وهو ما لا يوجد في موضوعك 

فأما الإقعاد على العرش فهو  لا يصح به حديث 
فكيف يكون إعتقادا ً؟؟؟

أما ما قلت عن أئمة السلف في تبديعهم لمن أنكر هذه الأحاديث فهو قول يعارض صنعتهم للحديث !

فكيف يبدعون من ينكر الحديث الضعيف أصلا ً ؟ ؟ 

وهو قول عبد الله بن أحمد وليس قول السلف ( فتدبـّر ) 

وإنكاره كان من باب الإنكار على من أنكر العلو والإستواء 

وأما العلو والأستواء فقد صح به الدليل والإجماع فوجب به الإعتقاد 
وأما قول أبن تيمية فهو ضدّك فكيف تستشهد به ؟

 في مسألة إجلاس النبي عليه السلام مع الله تعالى فوق العرش، ليست محل إجماع، وأن تفسير المقام بالمحمود بالشفاعة هو الصحيح،

وابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى ممن يرى هذا القول المرجوح

إلا أن كنت ستتخير من كلامه فأربأ بنفسك من هكذا طريقة فهي ليست طريقة السلف ولا أهل الحق 
وختاما ً 

كل ٌ يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

لدي بحث في المسألة سأكملة خلال يومين وأقوم بوضعه هنا إن شاء الله بعد عرضه على أهل العلم

----------


## زياني

قد ذكرت ترجمة سيف السدوسي أثناء البحث وأنه أبو عائذ السعدي وذكرت أن تلميذه الثقة الجبل الإمام الجريري احتج به وأثنى عليه خيرا وهذا الثناء منه على روايته وحديثه من صيغ التوثيق كما أثنى على روايته الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل وكل السلف والعجب كل العجب أني ذكرت الأدلة بالتبيين على صحته وتوثيق الرجل أما ما ذكرت عن الإمام البخاري بأنه قال لا يعرف لسيف سماع من عبد الله فهذا عجب آخر منك لأن البخاري وإن كان لا يكتفي بالمعاصرة مع إمكان اللقي، فإنه لا هو ولا غيره من السلف لم ينكروا الفعود على العرش ثم أني ذكرت الدليل على سماع سيف من عبد الله بأوضح صيغة: أخبرنا ، لكنك لم ترها لفرط تعصبك، وذكرت في ترجمة عائذ أن السلف كالبخاري وغيره نقلوا في ترجمته ذلك الثناء عليه وإن رغمت أنوف الجهمية، كما ذكرت أدلة كثيرة تقوي هذا الحديث فأرجو من كل طالب حق غير متعصب أن يتأمل في الأدلة وكلام السلف حتى لا يخالفهم فيضل، 
وأما ما ذكر عن الإمام الطبري فإنه يقول بالقعود على العرش وقد بينت وبحمد الله وحده  كلام الطبري والذهبي وكلام كل السلف  في هذا  الباب، في الجزء الثاني من هذا المبحث، فاقرءوا رحمكم الله كلام السلف وتمسكوا بطريقة الأئمة من السلف، وأما نقضكم فضيلة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعوى الشفاعة فإننا لا ننكرها يا رعاكم الله فإن المقام المحمود هو مقام الشفاعة يوم يرفع الله فيه نبيه ويجلسه معه ليشفع في أمته ، كما هو مبين بأوضح برهان في الجزء الثاني من البحث.
وأما دعواك أن الإمام ابن الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد قد تفرد بهذا القول فهو العجب الغريب الآخر، فإن معه راوي الحديث الإمام الجبل الجريري ومعهم الآلاف المؤلفة من أهل الحديث  كالإمام أحمد وأبي داود  والصاغاني  وابنا  أبي شيبة  وغيرهم  كثير  كثير.
لكن هذه هي العادة عند البعض ينكر وينفي بما لا علم له به أصلا والله المستعان، واقرأ يا أخي الجزء الثاني لتعرف من قال به. 
ثم اعلم أن الذي رفعه ليلة المعراج إلى سدرة المنتهى عند العرش لهو أقدر وأقدر أن يرفعه يوم القيامة على العرش كذلك إظهارا لشرف نبينا عليه السلام وشفاعته لغيره، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز إلا  على قول المشركين الذين أنكروا المعراج وأفراخهم من  الجهمية ممن  أنكر هذا  الإقعاد والمقام  المحمود والمقعد المقرب  لأفضل خلق الله  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لكن هذه هي العادة عند البعض ينكر وينفي بما لا علم له به أصلا والله المستعان، واقرأ يا 
> .


إن لم يكن عندك غلو في إثبات الصفات بإثباتك وتأليفك لمقال كامل لتثبت اللهاة  كصفة لرب العالمين !!
فما هو الغلو إذن ؟!!

----------


## زياني

لو كنت مؤمنا حقا لطلبت الدليل وسألت عنه ، ولما سارعت إلى الإنكار والنفي بغير دليل كعادتك، واعلم أن أهل السنة يثبتون الصفات بالدليل وينفونها بالتدليل لا كالجهمية التي تنفي الصفات لا له وجه ولاى يد ولا كذا من غير دليل فتنبه يا أخي واطلب الدليل، ثم أنني هنا لم أناقش هذه المسألة ولئن شئت لأبينن لك الأدلة الصحيحة ومن قال بها من السلف ، فإن إمامنا إمام السنة أحمد بن حنبل قال: قد تلقت العلماء هذا الحديث بالقبول، وأغاضوا به الجهمية، لكنك تسرع إلى نفي الصفات بلا دليل، ولا أراك تطلب الدليل، لكن ليس هذا محل مناقشة المسألة الأخرى، فاحذر يا أخي فإنك تتكلم عن ذات الله تعالى لا تتكلم عن ذاتك، فعليك بالدليل وكلام السلف في كل ما تقول.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

نعوذ بالله
مما كتبته يا الزياني
وليتك عرضت الكلام على اهل العلم قبل ان تقوم بنشره وتنسب الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم ينسبه اهل العلم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لو كنت مؤمنا حقا لطلبت الدليل وسألت عنه ، ولما سارعت إلى الإنكار والنفي بغير دليل كعادتك، واعلم أن أهل السنة يثبتون الصفات بالدليل وينفونها بالتدليل لا كالجهمية التي تنفي الصفات لا له وجه ولاى يد ولا كذا من غير دليل فتنبه يا أخي واطلب الدليل، ثم أنني هنا لم أناقش هذه المسألة ولئن شئت لأبينن لك الأدلة الصحيحة ومن قال بها من السلف ، فإن إمامنا إمام السنة أحمد بن حنبل قال: قد تلقت العلماء هذا الحديث بالقبول، وأغاضوا به الجهمية، لكنك تسرع إلى نفي الصفات بلا دليل، ولا أراك تطلب الدليل، لكن ليس هذا محل مناقشة المسألة الأخرى، فاحذر يا أخي فإنك تتكلم عن ذات الله تعالى لا تتكلم عن ذاتك، فعليك بالدليل وكلام السلف في كل ما تقول.


يا عبد الله أنت اكثر مقالاتك كلها ما في أحد بيعرف فيها من القائل أأنت أم الأئمة من كثرة تحكمك في أقوالهم !!!
اثبت الآن أمام كل الناس أن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل صحح حديث اللهاة كما تزعم ؟!!
أرنا إثباتك يا بطل !!

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> وغيره نقلوا في ترجمته ذلك الثناء عليه وإن رغمت أنوف الجهمية،


وكأنك تحاور جهمي والله المستعان 

على العموم كلامك المكتوب لن يمسح 

وسأثبت لك أنك تتخير من أقوال أهل العلم 

ويكفي أنك تستهشد من كتاب إبطال التأويل الذي فيه الغلو ثابت بإجماع أهل العلم 

وأما سيف السدوسي فيدل جهلك بعلم الحديث حين تصـحـح له قول واحد وتترك أقوال ! 

وهي كحال من أراد أن يصحح الضعيف 
فأهل تحليل الغناء يضعفون الأحاديث الواردة في التحريم 

ويقوّن الأحاديث الواردة في التحليل ! 

وهذا ما أراك تفعله 

بل حتى قول الطبري وأبن تيمية جعلته تصحيح للإثار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يا أخي أتق الله 

وتوصمنا بالمتعصبين

صبرك فموضوعي لن يكون تخير من أقوال اهل العلم

بل سأثبت لك أنك تخالف منهج السلف في العقيدة وفي الحديث أيضا  :Smile:  



لنرى تعاميـك في سيف السدوسي 

قد ذكرت ترجمة سيف السدوسي أثناء البحث وأنه أبو عائذ السعدي وذكرت أن تلميذه الثقة الجبل الإمام الجريري احتج به وأثنى عليه خيرا وهذا الثناء منه على روايته وحديثه من صيغ التوثيق كما أثنى على روايته الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل وكل السلف 

هذا من الكذب الصراح على السلف فلم أجد ما تقول في موضوعك ! 

وحين قلت أنك تتخير من أقوال العلماء كنت مقدّم حسن الظن 

أما الآن فأقول هو كذب صراح 

فتلقي الرواية لا يعني توثيق أبدا ً 






وإلى الآن تريد أن تثبت إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

بلا دليل متصل إليه صحيح ؟

ولا دليل من قول صحابي صحيح ؟ 

بدعوى أتباع السلف ! ! ! 

السلف يقولون لك في مؤلفاتهم العقيدة لا يستشهد لها بالحديث  الضعيف ( وهو ما وجد متصلا ً للإقعاد ) بالإجماع على ضعفة فهل تخالف السلف هنا ؟ 

بل والأثر فيه كلام في سنده 

وحتى أثر مجاهد تغاضيت عن الصحيح من طريقين الذي ذكره الطبري وهو قول مجاهد الشفاعة 

أين عقلك يا رجل تنسب إلى الطبري وأبن تيمية القول بالإقعاد لأنهما لم ينكرا ويتعصبا على من قال بالشفاعة فقط  !

ألا تعلم ماذا حصل للطبري حين قال ما قال في بغداد ؟ أبحث وأعلم لترى التعصب ماذا يفعل 

أقوال من أثبت ضعف حديث الإقعاد 

 قال الذهبي وأما قعود نبينا على العرش فلم يثبت في ذلك نص بل في الباب حديث واه

لخص ابن كثير أقوال أهل العلم في هذه الآية من تفسير الطبري ولكنه لم يذكر أثر الإقعاد أبدا ً 

عن الجريري نا سيف السدوسي *عن* عبد الله بن سلام قال إن محمدا يوم القيامة بين يدي الرب عز و جل ولا يعرف لسيف سماع من بن سلام 
أما توثيق وثناء الجريري فلا يعد توثيقا ً ! ! 
فكيف يكون صدوق ( وتقول ثقة ؟ ) 

لا نعلم عن حاله لذلك جهـّله أهل الحديث 
وإن كان صدوق لا يكفي رجاحة الأُثر إلا عند من لا يفقه في الحديث إلا كما يفقه في العقيدة ! 

لعل التكرار يفيد 

السنة أبن أبي عاصم 
786 سيف السدوسي فلم أجده وفي طبقته سيف أب عائذ السعدي روى عن يزيد بن البراء تابعي روى عنه الجريري ترجمة البخاري وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان وهو في عداد المجهولين فلعله هو من المحتمل أن السدوسي تحرف على الناسخ من السعدي والله أعلم‏.‏

((رد الحافظ ابن عبد البر كلام مجاهد واعتبره مخالفاً للصواب ومهجوراً عند أهل السنة ))[ التمهيد 7/157]


 وقال الطبري : (( ليس في فرق الإسلام من ينكر هذا ))
 وقال (( بإن ما قاله مجاهد غير مرفوع صحته لا من خبر ولا من نظر )) 
ورجّح الطبري بين القولين فقال:
و أولى القولين في ذلك بالصواب ما صحّ به الخبر عن رسول الله. ( تفسيره ) 
يقصد الشفاعه 



وهذا الكلام الدقيق ينفعك 
قول ابن تيمية حول رواية الإقعاد (( رواه بعض الناس من طرق كثيرة مرفوعة،وهي كلها موضوعة، وإنما الثابت أنه عن مجاهد وغيره من السلف، وكان السلف والأئمة يروونه ويتلقونه بالقبول .
وقد يقال : إن مثل هذا لا يقال إلا توقيفاً، لكن لا بد من الفرق بين ما ثبت من ألفاظ الرسول، وما ثبت من كلام غيره سواء كان من المقبول أو المردود )) [ درء تعارض العقل والنقل 5/237-238] .

والمشكلة أن أثر مجاهد 

ليس بالثابت قطعا ً 

قال الحافظ الذهبي: «ولكن ثبت في الصحاح أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العامة [أي الشفاعة لبدء الحساب] الخاصة بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم».. وقال الشيخ الألباني معقبًا: «وهذا هو الحق في تفسير المقام المحمود دون شك ولا ريب للأحاديث التي أشار إليها المصنف رحمه الله تعالى.. وهو الذي صححه الإمام ابن جرير في تفسيره.. ثم القرطبي.. وهو الذي لم يذكر الحافظ ابن كثير غيره وساق الأحاديث المشار إليها.. بل هو الثابت عن مجاهد نفسه من طريقين عنه عند ابن جرير، وذاك الأثر عنه [أي أثر قعود النبي على العرش] ليس له طريق معتبر فقد ذكر المؤلف [أي الذهبي] أنه رُوي عن ليث بن أبي سليم، وعطاء بن السائب، وأبي يحيى القتات، وجابر بن يزيد، قلت [أي الألباني]: والأولان مختلطان والآخران ضعيفان بل الأخير متروك متهم».. انتهى كلامه بتصرف يسير جدًا..

فيوجد غيره أثرين صحيحين يقول فيها الشفاعة 

يعني حين أردّه بالدليل وهو وضع الأحاديث والأثار على مطرقة أهل الحديث 

فردي له شرعي  :Smile:  

وقول من قال وانكر على من كان قد قاله حين رأى الأثر صحيح نقلا ً وعقلا ً وليس عقيدة يكفر بها من ردّها ويصبح جهميا ً أو منكرا ً للعلو والأستواء وغير ذلك

وليس كما تفعل يا أخي 

وأنصحك بإن تراعي الرفق في الرد على من يخالفك 

ولا تحسب نفسك من أولئك السلف الذين يردون على الجهمية !

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> يا عبد الله أنت اكثر مقالاتك كلها ما في أحد بيعرف فيها من القائل أأنت أم الأئمة من كثرة تحكمك في أقوالهم !!!
> اثبت الآن أمام كل الناس أن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل صحح حديث اللهاة كما تزعم ؟!!
> أرنا إثباتك يا بطل !!


أعوذ بالله من أهل الضلال 

أخي الفاضل إن كان قال هذا أحلني إلى الرابط

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> لو كنت مؤمنا حقا لطلبت الدليل وسألت عنه ، ولما سارعت إلى الإنكار والنفي 
> بغير دليل كعادتك، واعلم أن أهل السنة يثبتون الصفات بالدليل وينفونها بالتدليل


يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره 
هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم
 تصف الدواء لذي السقام وذي الضنى 
كيما يصح به و أنت سقيم 

قال الشيخ الألباني أيضًا: «هذا الأثر منكر، فإنه يتضمن نسبة القعود على العرش لله عز وجل، وهذا يسلتزم نسبة الاستقرار عليه لله تعالى، وهذا مما لم يرد فلا يجوز اعتقاده ونسبته إلى الله عز وجل».. انتهى بتصرف


وقال أيضًا: «وخلاصة القول: إن قول مجاهد هذا -وإن صح عنه- لا يجوز أن يتخذ دينا وعقيدة ما دام أنه ليس له شاهد من الكتاب والسنة»..

 فقال الذهبي: «قال الإمام محيي السنة أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود البغوي الشافعي عن قوله تعالى ﴿ثم استوى على العرش﴾: ”قال الكبي ومقاتل: استقر، وقال أبو عبيدة: صعد“ قلتُ [أي الذهبي]: لا يعجبني قوله استقر، بل أقول كما قال مالك الإمام: الاستواء معلوم».. انتهى كلام الحافظ الذهبي..

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

أستدراك على المداخلات  السابقة 

الأثر رجّح صحته الطبري وابن تيمية وغيرهما 

والأشكال الحاصل 

أن بعضنا ينكره من باب الدراية والرواية 
والبعض الآخر أن فيه إثبات صفة لله لا تثبت بهكذا طرق أبدا ً 

وبعض المقرّ له يقرّه لا من باب الدراية والرواية بل من باب تلقي السلف له بالقبول

فأنا مع تلقاه كفضيلة غير منكره للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهذا يمكن أن يدخل في باب أن فضائل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أعظم فضائل يوم القيامة 

ومع من ردّة من باب إثبات صفة لله ليست بثابته فأنا معه 
لأن صفة القعود والجلوس لله لا تثبت وأن أثبتها البعض فيحتاج إلى فرد موضوع آخر وإن وجد أتمنى أن يرفع لنتدارس فيه الأحاديث والآثار وصحتها 


فمن أراد أن يتهمني بالجهمية فلن يفلح لأني أقر بإن الله مستو ٍ على عرشه كما يقر ويؤمن بهذا السلف من أهل السنة والجماعة إستواء يليق بجلاله وعظمتة 
والإستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول 

ومن يريد أن يتهمني بإني أرد فضيلة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فلن يفلح أيضا ً 
لأني أقر أن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أفضل الفضائل يوم القيامة 
فكما أن أرواح الشهداء في طير خضر مأواهم إلى قناديل معلقة بالعرش ( صحيح في مسلم وغيره ) 

فسيكون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أعلى من هذا الفضل 

ولكن الخلاصة ما صح له أثبتناه وتباهينا به 

ومالم يصح من قوله ذكرناه وذكرنا أنه لم يصح ! 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

الأخ خدام الاسلام أثابك الله على تحريك للحق، ويبدو أنه قد أشكل عليك تلقي السلف للأثر، فاعلم أن تلقيهم له إنما جاء في سياق الرد على الجهمية كما قال الامام أبو داود كما في السنة للخلال (244): مَا زَالَ النَّاسُ يُحَدِّثُونَ بِهَذَا , يُرِيدُونَ مُغَايَظَةَ الْجَهْمِيَّةِ , وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْجَهْمِيَّةَ. يُنْكِرُونَ أَنَّ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ شَيْء.
 فهذا وجه تلقيه بالقبول أي ذكره في المصنفات وعدم إنكاره، أما (إعتقاد ثبوت ما تضمنه) تفسيراً للمقام المحمود ومتعلَقاً بصفة الاستواء فنقله عن السلف دعوى تفتقر إلى دليل جلي.
 ولا فرق بين إعتقاد ما تضمنه أثر مجاهد على أنه فضيلة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين اعتقاد ما تضمنه على أنه صفة من صفات الله يفسر بها المقام المحمود أو صفة الاستواء؛ فالمؤدى واحد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيجلس مع ربه على عرشه كما تضمنه عنوان  الأخ الزياني غفر الله له، وقد قدمت في مشاركة سابقة كلام شيخ الاسلام ، وها أنا أنقله مرة أخرى؛ ليعلم الفرق بين عقيدة السلف الثابتة عنهم وبين طرائق الأئمة في الرد على الجهمية وأهل البدع:
 قال في الصفدية (1/287):
وقد رأيت غير واحد من المصنفين في السنة على مذهب أهل الحديث من أصحاب مالك وأحمد والشافعي وغيرهم من الصوفية وأهل الحديث وأهل الكلام منهم؛ يحتجون في أصول الدين بأحاديث لا يجوز أن يعتمد عليها في فضائل الأعمال فضلا عن مسألة فقه فضلا عن أصول الدين.
والأئمة كانوا يروون ما في الباب من الأحاديث التي لم يعلم أنها كذب من المرفوع والمسند والموقوف وآثار الصحابة والتابعين؛ لأن ذلك يقوي بعضه بعضا كما تذكر المسألة من أصول الدين ويذكر فيها مذاهب الأئمة والسلف. 
فثم أمور تذكر للإعتماد، وأمور تذكر للإعتضاد، وأمور تذكر لأنها لم يعلم أنها من نوع الفساد. انتهى

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

> ويبدو أنه قد أشكل عليك تلقي السلف للأثر


لا أخي الفاضل قد تحاورت مع الأخ زياني في غير موضع عن نفس الموضوع 

ولكن أشكل علي أني أعلم أن السلف يتهمون الجهمية 
وليس كما يفعل الاخ هداه الله يتهم من يخالفه ويعضد ذلك بأقوال الأئمة الذين كانوا يختبرون به المبتدعة !
فكيف يختبرنا ويرمي بالتتهم ونحن نصرّح بما ينفيه الجهمية في مسألة العلو والإستواء 
ولو راجعت فضاضة ردودة لعلمت لماذا كان ردي كما كان 

وأنا الآن في بحث موسـّع في المسألة وسبحان الله كانت مصادفة في نفس اليوم الذي شرعت فيه للبحث وبين موضوع الأخ زياني 
وسأعرضه في النهاية على أهل العلم إن شاء الله
، ، ، 

ولعلي ألخـّص الأقوال بلا تعصـّب ولا أنحياز لأحد لتصل الفكرة للقارئ 
في ثلاث أجتهادات للعلماء من السلف والخلف في هذا الأمر 

الأول : مثبتي الأثر موقوف غير مرفـــوع على مجاهد كما نص أهل الحديث في ذلك 
مع تشدد على من أنكره ( ( مع عدم وجود حديث صحيح بهذا ) ) 
والإجماع ( وأعني ما أقول ) أنه غير مرفوع بالصحيح إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بل موقوف على مجاهد 
(1) انظر كتاب السنة للخلال (244 و250 و253 و 268 و271 و272 و273) .

-------
الثاني : من أبطل الأحاديث المرفوعة ، وأثبت الصحيح المرفوع ، وجوّز الأثر  على أنه أثر موقوف لا يعادى عليه ويوالى عليه كما تلمس ذلك من كلامهم 
وهم أبن تيمية والطبري والقرطبي والذهبي وهو بعض قول الألباني 

الثالث :وهم قولان
1 من رفض الأثر ولم يعنـّف أحدا ً ولم يتطرّق للأثر أصلا وأتى بالصحيح المرفوع المعلوم وهو أبن كثـير وكثير ممن سار على نهجه وأبن حجر العسقلاني هو من قال بإن الأثر مهجور عن  مجاهد

2 من أبطلها جيمعا ً وتشدد على من قال بذلك وقابل التشدد من  الجماعة الأولى بتشدد مثل الواحدي والألباني فعنّفا كثيرا  ردا ً لتعنيف القول الأول
ويوجد أثر لمجاهد يعضد قولهم وهو موافق لما في الصحيــح 

ولازال البحث مستمر 

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبوعزام المصرى

الأخ زيانى
من قبلك من علماء السلف ذهب هذا المذهب الذى قلت فيه




> *الفصل الأول: وجه التوافق بين كون المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة وهو نفسُهُ الجلوس على يمين العرش مع الرب لأجل الشفاعة:* *ذلك أنّه مما ينبغي معرفته في هذا الباب أنْ لا تعارض بين قول من جعل المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة بمختلف مقاماتها، وبين من جعله جلوسه عليه السلام على العرش مع ربه لأجل الشفاعة،*


وما رأيك إذا تعارض ما نقلت مع أصل حديث الشفاعة وهو السجود عند العرش لا القعود على العرش
وانظر لنص الإمام البخارى وكذلك رواية الإمام مسلم وغيره من أهل السنن
قال الإمام البخارى رحمه الله تعالى (فى شطر من الحديث)
*فيأتون محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولون يا محمد أنت رسول الله وخاتم الأنبياء وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه ؟ فأنطلق فآتي تحت العرش فأقع ساجدا لربي عز وجل ثم يفتح الله علي من محامده وحسن الثناء عليه شيئا لم يفتحه على أحد قبلي ثم يقال يا محمد ارفع رأسك سل تعطه واشفع تشفع ................الحديث*
*وكذا رواه الإمام مسلم*
*وقد ذكر الإمام البخارى والإمام مسلم تكرار السجود تحت العرش لعدة مرات فى شفاعة بدء الحساب ثم فى شفاعة إخراج أصحاب المعاصى من أهل التوحيد من النار*
*كل مرة تنال الشفاعة فريقا من أهل المعاصى*
*فرجاء أخى الكريم*
*عندما ننظر فى نص نجمع نصوص الباب بأكمله لنفهم المراد فما بالك بأثر عن تابعى ولايصح رفعه*
*فهل نتكلم فى الإعتقاد والكلام على عالم الغيب بأثر لايصح رفعه وفيه نزاع فى ثبوته عن مجاهد*
ولو ثبت النص فى حديث ضعيف لوجب التوقف فيه لأن أمور الإعتقاد تلزمنا بالحديث من النصوص ولاتلزمنا بالضعيف ولا الشاذ من الأقوال
*ولا أطيل*
*وفقك الله*

----------


## زياني

*بسم الله وبعد:* 
*فإني وبحمد الله لم أستدل بحديث مجاهد وحده، بل ذكرت وبعون الله من ذلك الكثير والكثير، ثم أتْبَعْتُ كل تلكم الأدلة بالحكم عليها وفقهها عن كل ما وجدت من كلامٍ للأئمة والسلف الطيب ، كما أني ناقشت بالبرهان، والتبيين والبيان، دعوى التضعيف لبعض تلكم الأحاديث، أو رد ذلك بأحاديث الشفاعة فقد ذكرت أوجه الجمع بينها، فإن النبي عليه السلام يأتي إلى ربه تحت العرش ثم يسجد له، ثم يرفعه الله إليه ليشفع في الخلائق، وذكرت عن الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم وغيره قال:"* *والظاهر أَن لا منافاة بين القولين، فيمكن الجمع بينهما بأَن كلاهما من ذلك، والإِقعاد على العرش أَبلغ "،*
*### ومن المعلوم أن الحديث الضعيف يتقوى بأمور ذكرها السلف، منها وروده من أوجه أخرى، أو شهادة القرآن له، أو تلقي السلف له بالقبول كما هو معلوم عند أهل الحديث، ### وإني بعون الله ملخصها لهم علّ عاقلا أن يتذكر، وفي الأحاديث يتدبر، وبفهم السلف يتبصر،* 
*وأما تعطيل كلام السلف، والكذب الصريح الذي لا يستحي صاحبه عن الإمام الطبري وابن القيم وابن تيمية ، أو بتر كلام ابن كثير والذهبي فقد ناقشته بالبيان الساطع في الجزء الثاني، وهذا الآن تلخيص تلكم الأحاديث مع إتباعها بكلام الأئمة حقا، وفهم السلف صدقا، لا مجرد دعاو مكذوبة:* 
*الدليل الأول: ذكرت أن البخاري 6975 وغيره خرجوه عن أنس**أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" يجمع الله المؤمنين يوم القيامة كذلك، فيقولون لو استشفعنا إلى ربنا حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، فيأتون آدم فيقولون: يا آدم أما ترى الناس ..، اشفع لنا إلى ربنا حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، فيقول: لست هناك، [**لست بصاحب ذاك] وهكذا يقول الأنبياء حتى يأتي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:" فيجيء حتى يقوم بين يدي الله"، وقد ذكرت وجهه وأن الإمام ابن حجر قال:" وعلى قول من يفسر المقام المحمود بالقعود على العرش يتحقق ذلك أيضا"،* 
*الدليل الثاني: وفيه قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:" حتى يأتوني، فأنطلق إلى الفحص فأَخر ساجدًا، قال أبو هريرة: يا رسول الله، وما الفَحْص؟ قال: "قدام العرش حتى يبعث الله إلي ملكا  بعضدي ويرفعني"، وفيه ابن رافع ضعيف يعتبر به في المتابعات.*
*الثالث: عن ابن عباس أنه قال في قول الله عز وجل{عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا}قال: يجلسه فيما بينه وبين جبريل ويشفع لأمته فذلك المقام المحمود"، وهو حديث حسن، وعبد الله بن صالح مذكور فيمن روى عن ابن لهيعة قبل اختلاطه، وحتى الشيخ الألباني يصحح له من رواية العبادلة عنه، إلا أن القوم لا يأبهون.*
*وله طرق أخرى كثيرة عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس في قوله عزوجل (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا) قال: إذا كان يوم القيامة ينادي مناد: أين حبيب الله ؟ فيتخطى صفوف الملائكة حتى يصير إلى العرش فيمد يده العزيز عز وجل حتى يجلسه معه على العرش"، وقد بيتنها بحمد الله.* 
*الرابع: عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ: {عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحعْمُودًا} قَالَ:" نَعَم، إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ نَادَى مُنَادٍ: أَيْنَ حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ؟ فَأَتَخَطَّى صُفُوفَ الْمَلائِكَةِ حَتَّى أَصِيرَ إِلَى جَانِبِ الْعَرْشِ، ثُمَّ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ فَيَأْخُذُ بِيَدِي فَيُقْعِدُنِي عَلَى الْعَرْش"،* 
*الخامس: حديث علي:" أول من يكسى إبراهيم قبطيتين، ثم يكسى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة وهو عن يمين العرش"،* 
*السادس: عن أبي هريرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أنا أول من تنشق عنه الأرض فأكسى حلة من حلل الجنة ثم أقوم عن يمين العرش ليس أحد من الخلائق يقوم ذلك المقام غيري"، قال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح"، وقد ذكرت طرقه وناقشت دعوى تضعيفه، ولا معنى للتعصب.* 
*السابع: حديث ابنا مليكة:" ثم أوتى بكسوتي فألبسها فأقوم عن يمينه مقاماً لا يقومه أحد غيري، يغبطني به الأولون والأخرون.. "، وفيه ضعف لكن ينجبر.* 
*الثامن: عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال:" بينا أنا عند رسول الله أقرأ عليه حتى بلغت:" عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا" قال:" يجلسني على العرش"، وقد بينت أن هذا الحديث مما يعتبر به في الشواهد والحمد لله.* 
*التاسع:* *حديث مجاهد رحمه الله:* *وهو مرسل لكنه صحيح بالإجماع، فقد ذكر الإمام أحمد أنه وإن كان مرسلا ضعيفا، فإنه حديث صحيح لتلقي العلماء له بالقبول، فعن مجاهد في قوله (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا) قال: يجلسه على عرشه", وقال الإمام أبو داود وكل السلف: من أنكر هذا فهو عندنا متهم", وقال أبو داود: ما زال الناس يحدثون بهذا يريدون مغايظة الجهمية", وقال أيضا: أرى أن يجانب كل من رد حديث ليث عن مجاهد يقعده على العرش ويحذر عنه حتى يراجع الحق.."، وهو والله كلام صريح جدا جدا إلا أن القوم لكلام السلف يحرفون، وقد ذكرت الأدلة الواضحة على صحة هذا المرسل، منها تلقي الأمة له بالقبول ولأن مراسيل مجاهد جيدة ولأنه قد أخذ هذا التفسير من ابن عباس، كما ذكر الذهبي والخلال وغيره،ولكثرة شواهده.* 
*العاشر: حديث عمرو ين شعيب:" ثم يُؤْمَر فيجلس بي قبل الكرسي وأقوم عن يمين الكرسي فما من الخلائق قائم غيري فأتكلم فيسمعون وأشهد فيصدقون"، وقد بينته.* 
*11: حديث رويفع قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:« من قال: اللهم صل على محمد وأنزله المقعد المقرب عندك يوم القيامة وجبت له شفاعتي»، قال ابن صاعد: وهذه الفضيلة في القعود على العرش لا ندفعها ولا نماري فيها"، وكذلك قال الإمام الآجري كما ذكرت إلا أن القوم يمترون، وللسلف يمارون، رغم صحة الحديث، لصحة رواية العبادلة عن ابن لهيعة كما قال الألباني نفسه؟؟؟*
*12: حديث* *سَيْف السَّدُوسي سَمِعْت عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ سَلاَمٍ قَالَ:" إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ جِيءَ بِنَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى يُجْلِسَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْه [ على الكرسيّ ]"، قَال: فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا مَسْعُودٍ , فَإِذَا أَجْلَسَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ فَهُوَ مَعَه, قَال: وَيْلَك مَا سَمِعْتُ حَدِيثًا قَطُّ أَقَرَّ لِعَيْنَيَّ مِنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ حِينَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّهُ يُجْلِسُهُ مَعَهُ"، فهذا راوي الحديث الإمام الجريري وهو أعلم بشيخه وبما روى، إلا أن القوم يظنون أنهم أعلم من راوي الحديث وقد وثقه ابن حبان أيضا، وقال البخاري في ترجمته: " سماه ابن علية عن الجريري وأثنى عليه خيرا "، وهذا يعني الثناء عليه في روايته وصلاحه معا كما هو معروف، وكذلك احتج به وصحح له الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل فقال في السنة له: وأنا منكر على من رد هذا الحديث وهو عندي رجل سوء متهم على رسول الله"، وقد خرجه العلماء في كتبهم واحتجوا به على القعود، منهم الخلال والنجاد والمروذي وأبو يعلى والآجري وابن بطة،** وإني والله على منهجهم منكر لكل من رد هذه الفضيلة والله المستعان ###.* 
*13وما بعده : ثم ذكرت حديث عائشة وابن عمر وأنس وغيرهم وليس يوجد في أسانيدهم راو منهم أو كذاب حتى يحكموا على الأحاديث بالوضع ###* 
*ثم اعلموا أخيرا أن والله وبالله القوي القادر الذي قدر على رفعه ليلة المعراج إلى السماوات العلى، إلى عرشه عند سدرة المنتهى، لهو أقدر وأقدر على رفعه يوم القيامة على عرشه معه وما ذلك على الله بعزيز ###*
*وأما استدلالكم بالطبري وابن تيمية###، فإنهم يقولون بالقعود كما سأبين، وأما بَتْرُكُم لكلام الذهبي فالله حسيبكم وسأبين لكم بعون من الله عكسَ ما تظنون### والله المستعان.*

----------


## أبوعزام المصرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الأخ زيانى*
*رفقا بنفسك ولاتتعصب فلسنا فى صراع نحن نرد بأدلة شرعية صحيحة وعلى وفق أصول منضبطة ولا نرد ردا عشوائيا منفعلا*
*فلو صحت النصوص التى تزعم الاستشهاد بها على صحة ما ذهبت إليه*
*وفلو صحت وثبت طريقها فهى قد قد خالفت ما هو أصح منها وأثبت*
*فأنت رويت رواية وأثارا عن التابعين تعارض الروايات الصحيحةوالأثار المرفوعة إلى رسول الله*
*فمع إقرارنا لك بصحة الأثار مع إننا لانقبلها ولانقول بصحتها*
*فنقول هى أحاديث وروايات شاذة خالفت ما هو أصح منها*
*وانظر إلى الرواية المتفق عليها عند الإمامين البخارى ومسلم فى بيان الشفاعة وما يدور بعدها*
*فقد روى الإمام البخارى بسند قال عن أن*
*أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( ذكر الحديث.....حتى قال:* 
*فيأتون عيسى فيقول لست هناكم ولكن ائتوا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر فيأتونني فأنطلق فأستأذن على ربي فيؤذن لي عليه فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت له ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقال لي ارفع محمد وقل يسمع وسل تعطه واشفع تشفع فأحمد ربي بمحامد علمنيها ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأدخلهم الجنة ثم أرجع فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقال ارفع محمد وقل يسمع وسل تعطه واشفع تشفع فأحمد ربي بمحامد علمنيها ربي ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأدخلهم الجنة ثم أرجع فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقال ارفع محمد قل يسمع وسل تعطه واشفع تشفع فأحمد ربي بمحامد علمنيها ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأدخلهم الجنة ثم أرجع فأقول يا رب ما بقي في النار إلا من حبسه القرآن ووجب عليه الخلود ) . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن شعيرة ثم يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن برة ثم يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه ما يزن من الخير ذرة ).....الحديث*

*فهذا حديث لعله يصل لدرجة المتواتر و معارض ينقض أساس ما قلت تماما فقد انتهت الشفاعة واكتملت تماما وما ذكر النص غير السجود والإنطلاق والعودة للسجود*
*فهل تترك هذا النص المتواتر وغيره كثير وتتمسك بأثار لاتصح وإن صحت فهى شاذة تخالف الصحيح وتفتح الطريق للقول بأننا مجسمة وحلولية*
*وانظر ما يقولونه في منتدياتهم*
*والله المستعان*

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

لماذا لا تبيّن يا زياني ما تريد تبيينه بحسن أدب ### وإتهام في النوايا ؟
###

وهذا مثال على ### وتخيـّرك من أقوال العلماء





> وأما استدلالكم بالطبري وابن تيمية فدونكم الكذب، فإنهم يقولون بالقعود كما سأبين، وأما بَتْرُكُم لكلام الذهبي


قال الطبري ولم تذكره في موضوعك 
في تفسيره ج17/ص 526 : ( ثم اختلف أهل التأويل في معنى ذلك المقام المحمود ، فقال أكثر أهل العلم: ذلك هو المقام الذي هو يقومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة للشفاعة للناس ليريحهم ربهم من عظيم ما هم فيه من شدّة ذلك اليوم ) 
رجّح الطبري بين القولين فقال:
و أولى القولين في ذلك بالصواب ما صحّ به الخبر عن رسول الله. ( تفسيره ) 
ومعلوم أن الحديث الصحيح هو أحاديث الشفاعة 

وحديث الإقعاد المرفوع باطل كما حكم عليه إبن تيمية 
قول ابن تيمية حول رواية الإقعاد (( رواه بعض الناس من طرق كثيرة مرفوعة،وهي كلها موضوعة . . ) الخ 

واثبت الموقوف على مجاهد 
وليس بحجـّة
فأيضا ً الصحيح الموقوف على مجاهد يقول بالشفاعه وهو أصح من الموقوف الذي يقول بالإقعاد فأين عقلك ؟ ؟؟

قال الذهبي (  وأما قعود نبينا على العرش فلم يثبت في ذلك نص بل في الباب حديث واه ) 

###

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني الكرام ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فلنختم الكلامَ في هذا الموضوعِ بهذه الأبياتِ في المقام المحمودِ والشفاعة ، وفيها أبيِّنُ بطلانَ هذا القول ، والأبياتُ هي :
فصْلٌ :
في نظمِ قوْلِهِ : وَالشَّفاعَةُ التي ادَّخَرَهَا لهُمْ حَقٌّ ، كَمَا رُويَ فِي الأخْبَارِ .
ثمَّ الشَّفَاعَةُ التي قَدِ ادَّخَرْ ... [690] ... نَبيُّنا حَقٌّ بها صَحَّ الخَبَرْ
لَكِنْ بإذْنَ اللهِ للذِي ارْتضَى ... [691] ... رَبِّي مِنَ العِبَادِ أوْ نالَ الرِّضَا
وَليْسَ يرْضَى بِسِوَى التَّوْحِيدِ ... [692] ... وَالبُعْدِ عَنْ شِرْكٍ وَعَنْ تنْدِيدِ
بهَا عُصَاةُ المُسْلِمِينَ أُخْرِجُوا ... [693] ... مِنْ نَارِهِ وَفي الجِنَانِ أُولِجُوا
وَرُبَّمَا قبْلَ دُخُولِ النَّارِ ... [694] ... تُدْرِكُهُمْ هَذِي بفَضْلِ البَارِي
بَلْ ليْسَ يُقضَى بيننا ويُفصَلُ ... [695] ... إِلا بأِنْ يَشْفَعَ فينا المُرْسَلُ
في مَوْقِفٍ أرْعَدَتِ الخُطُوبُ ... [696] ... بهِ وَقدْ أبْرَقَتِ الكُرُوبُ
تَدْنُو بِهِ الشَّمْسُ مِنَ الرُّءُوسِ ... [697] ... وَتَعْصِفُ الهُمُومُ بالنُّفُوسِ
تَقَطَّعَتْ بَيْنهُمُ الأسْبَابُ ... [698] ... وَلمْ يَعُدْ بَينَهُمُ أنْسَابُ
فَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بشَأْنِهِ اشْتَغَلْ ... [699] ... وَعَنْ ذَوِيهِ كُلِّهِمْ قَدِ انْشَغَلْ
فَيَا لَهُ يَوْمًا غَدَا عَصِيبا ... [700] ... قَدْ صَارَتِ الوِلْدَانُ مِنْهُ شِيبَا
ضَاقَتْ بهمْ إلى الخَلاصِ الحِيلَةْ ... [701] ... وَمَا إلى النَّجَاةِ مِنْ وَسِيلَةْ
حَتَّى إِذا ارْتكَمَتِ الأهْوَالُ ... [702] ... وَلمْ يعُدْ صَبْرٌ وَلا احْتِمَالُ
وَأَلجَمَ العِبَادَ فيهِ العَرَقُ ... [703] ... وَاشْتَدَّ فِيهِ الخوْفُ ثمَّ القَلَقُ
فيُلْهَمُ العِبَادُ للتَّوَسُّلِ ... [704] ... بأَنْبِيَاءِ رَبِّنا والرُّسُلِ
يَأْتُونَ آدَمًا ونُوحًا مُوسَى ... [705] ... مِِنْ بَعْدِ إبْرَاهِيمَ ثمَّ عِيسَى
وَاسْتشْفَعُوا بهِمْ إلى رَبِّهِمُ ... [706] ... حَتَّى يُرِيحَ النَّاسَ مِمَّا بهِمُ
لَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنهُمْ أبَى ... [707] ... مُعْتَذِرًا بأنَّهُ قدْ أذْنَبا
حتَّى إِذا جَاءُوا النَّبيَّ قَالهَا ... [708] ... كَلِمَةً أنا لهَا أنَا لهَا
يقُومُ تحْتَ عَرْشِهِ وَيَسْجُدُ ... [709] ... يُثْني عَلى رَبِّ الوَرَى وَيحْمَدُ
فَيَأْذَنُ اللهُ لَهُ أنْ يَرْفَعَا ... [710] ... مِنَ السُّجُودِ رَأسَهُ وَيشْفَعَا
فيَسْأَلُ الكَرِيمَ أَنْ يُخَفِّفا ... [711] ... بفَضْلِهِ عَنِ العِبَادِ المَوْقِفَا
وَيَرْتجِي بخَالِصِ الرَّجَاءِ ... [712] ... مَجِيئَهُ للفَصْلِ وَالقَضَاءِ
فَيَحْمَدُ النَّاسُ لهُ جَمِيعَا ... [713] ... مَقَامَهُ هَذَا لهُمْ شَفِيعَا
فذَلِكُمْ مَقامُهُ المَحْمُودُ ... [714] ... كَمَا أتى وَهْوَ بهِ مَوْعُودُ
دَلَّ عَليهِ النَّقْلُ وَالسَّمَاعُ ... [715] ... وَكادَ فيه يُعْقَدُ الإجْمَاعُ
وَقِيلَ بَلْ مَقَامُهُ القُعُودُ ... [716] ... مَعْهُ عَلى العَرْشِ وَذا مَرْدُودُ
قَدْ رَدَّهُ الأَئِمَّةُ الأجِلَّةْ ... [717] ... لأنَّهُ يُخَالِفُ الأدِلَّةْ
رَآهُ رَهْطٌ مِنهُمُ مُجَاهِدْ ... [718] ... وَمَا أَتَوْا لِرَأْيِهِمْ بِشَاهِدْ
يَا رَبِّ آتِ المُصْطَفَى الوَسِيلَةْ ... [719] ... وَذلِكَ المَقَامَ وَالفَضِيلَةْ
بَلْ إنَّهُ مِنِ اكْتِمَالِ المِنَّةِ ... [720] ... أنْ يَفْتَحَ النَّبيُّ بَابَ الجَنَّةِ
فَيَشْفَعُ النَّبيُّ في دُخُولِهَا ... [721] ... بإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ لكُلِّ أهْلِهَا
وَرُبَّمَا للبَعْضِ كَانَ شَافِعَا ... [722] ... مُعَلِّيًا لِلدَّرَجَاتِ رَافِعَا
ثمَّ تكُونُ بَعْدَهُ الشَّفاعَةْ ... [723] ... لِلأنبيَاءِ ثمَّ أهْلِ الطَّاعَةْ
حتَّى إذا مَا فَرَغَ الجَمِيعُ ... [724] ... وَلمْ يَعُدْ بيْنَ الوَرَى شَفِيعُ
تبْقَى شَفاعَةُ الذِي قَدْ كََََتَبا ... [725] ... أَنْ تَسْبِقَ الرَّحْمَةُ مِنهُ الغَضَبَا
فيُخْرِجُ اللهُ مِنَ النِّيرَانِ ... [726] ... قَوْمًا عَصَوْا مَاتُوا عَلَى الإيمَانِ
بفَضْلِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَرَحْمَتِهْ ... [727] ... لمَنْ يشَاءُ مِنهُمُ وَنِعْمَتِهْ
هذا والله الموفق ، والسلام.

----------

